# &quot;der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar&quot;



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2006)

*"der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

jo - das ist die fehlermeldung, die ich bei installationsversuchen von so ziemlich allem erhalten.

spontanes googlen ergab n paar tausend seiten zu dem thema - zumindest die lösungsansätze von den ersten 30 funktionieren allesamt nicht.

panda & macaffe online finden keinerlei viren, auch manuelle suche nach blaster spuren brachten keine erfolge.

rpc-dienst (und probehalber auch mal ALLE anderen dienste) ist aktiviert.

es wurde auch keine neue hardware,.. installiert.

besten tut das problem seitdem ich eine systemdatei aus dem repair ordner wieder herstellen musste, nachdem das system wärend des hochfahrens abgestürzt war.


irgend jemand ne idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## ripitall (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

Windows neu   
Geht am schnellsten


----------



## MartianBuddy (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 02.07.2006 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> irgend jemand ne idee, was das sein könnte?


Mir ist diese Fehlermeldung eigentlich nur im Zusammenhang mit Netzwerkproblemen (Firewall, DNS- Netbios Fehler) bekannt...

Auch meine Recherche im I-Net ergab 1000+ Ursachen, die diese Fehlermeldung hervorbringen.



> besten tut das problem seitdem ich eine systemdatei aus dem repair ordner wieder herstellen musste, nachdem das system wärend des hochfahrens abgestürzt war.


Ich würde das Problem eher weniger der Datei zuschreiben, als grössere Wahrscheinlichkeit käme da IMHO eher der Absturz generell in Frage.

Im Zusammenhang mit den Installationsproblemen und "Der RPC Server ist nicht verfügbar" bin ich dann auf einen Thread gestossen:

Zitat:

"Startet den Prozess "von Hand".

Zu finden unter: <Laufwerk>:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\InstallShield\engine\6\Intel 32\IKernel.exe

Und schon funktioniert die Installation."


- Aber vielleicht hast Du das ja auch schon probiert. Das eigentliche Problem wird dadurch nicht behoben.

Das Einzige, was event. noch etwas weiterhelfen könnte, wäre der Fehlercode dieser Meldung. Da der Code generell besser aufgeschlüsselt wird als die Fehlermeldung an sich.



_ooops. "bearbeiten" mit antworten verwechselt_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 04.07.2006 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 02.07.2006 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sahs bei meiner recherche auch aus..
dummerweise entsteht der fehler ganz ohne internetzusammenhang und ne firewall hab ich nichtmal (außer win-standard)



> > besten tut das problem seitdem ich eine systemdatei aus dem repair ordner wieder herstellen musste, nachdem das system wärend des hochfahrens abgestürzt war.
> 
> 
> Ich würde das Problem eher weniger der Datei zuschreiben, als grössere Wahrscheinlichkeit käme da IMHO eher der Absturz generell in Frage.
> ...



habs ausprobiert - bringt nichts



> Das Einzige, was event. noch etwas weiterhelfen könnte, wäre der Fehlercode dieser Meldung. Da der Code generell besser aufgeschlüsselt wird als die Fehlermeldung an sich.



gibt keinen fehlercode 


ach ja, getestete tips vom m$-support:
-installshield neu installieren: geht nicht - rpc fehler bei der installation 
-windows reperaturinstallation: geht. 
resultat: diverse viren, würmer, etc. (reperaturinstallation reaktiviert nachrichtendienst, etc. - setzt aber den autostart mitsamt internetverbindung nicht auf standard zurück...)
resultat bezüglich problem: die fehlermeldung endet jetzt auf "zugriff verweigert"...
neue tips:
-4x von den installshield machern (zitat m$: "das ist nicht von uns, ich kann da auch nicht wirklich was zu sagen.."  )
-mal alle etwaigen automatisch gestarteten programme deaktivieren (probier ich noch aus, aber an denen hatte eigentlich niemand was geändert)
-neues userprofil ausprobieren (und was mach ich mit dem alten?  )

-neuinstallation (greetz @ripitall: du bist voll qualifiziert  ) [/quote]


----------



## MartianBuddy (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 04.07.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> neues userprofil ausprobieren (und was mach ich mit dem alten?


Das alte könntest Du ja dann problemlos löschen.

- Ausser Du hast Deine Dateien verschlüsselt...

Hast Du den "Abgesicherten Modus" schon mal probiert?

Sehr sonderbar dabei ist auch, dass keine Ereigniskennung erzeugt wird. Wie schon erwähnt, wird im Zusammenhang mit dieser Fehlermeldung vielfach auch eine Nummer erwähnt.

Ich schaue und horche nochmals herum, event. findet sich ja doch noch ein brauchbarer Hinweis zur lösung des Problems.


Edit:

Noch folgendes gefunden:

Dieses Problem kann auftreten, wenn eine oder mehrere der folgenden Dateien im Ordner "Windows\System32" nicht vorhanden sind:

• Stdole32.tlb

• Stdole2.tlb


im Ordner "Windows\System"

• Stdole.tlb


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 04.07.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 04.07.2006 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dateien sind da, neues konto hilft nicht, deaktivierung von *allem* auch nicht, abgesicherter modus noch weniger - sieht so aus, als hätte ripitall die einzig richtige antwort


----------



## ripitall (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 04.07.2006 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MartianBuddy am 04.07.2006 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ja jetzt nicht den dicken raushängen lassen, aber dein Windows ist in ner Stunde neu installiert, und ne Stunde später eingerichtet (vorausgesetzt du hast n paar Vorbereitungen getroffen  )... und überleg mal wie lange jetzt die 2 Lösungen gedauert haben (selbst wenn sie funktioniert hätten).
Oder um es kurz zu fassen, bei solchen Problemen (sobald man bei Google nicht auf Anhieb was passendes findet) ist n neues Windows schneller drauf als nach ner komplizierten Lösung gesucht. Es ist einfach so.

PS: Falls du mal 50 Taler über hast, Acronis True Image ist da ne echte alternative! Ich habs mir mal vor längerer Zeit gekauft und bereu es absolut nicht. Das Proggi hat sein Geld schon verdient, so oft wie ich mein Sys hier neu mache.
Wobei ich grad garnich weiss, obs mittlerweile billiger ist -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ripitall am 04.07.2006 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja jetzt nicht den dicken raushängen lassen, aber dein Windows ist in ner Stunde neu installiert, und ne Stunde später eingerichtet (vorausgesetzt du hast n paar Vorbereitungen getroffen  )... und überleg mal wie lange jetzt die 2 Lösungen gedauert haben (selbst wenn sie funktioniert hätten).
> Oder um es kurz zu fassen, bei solchen Problemen (sobald man bei Google nicht auf Anhieb was passendes findet) ist n neues Windows schneller drauf als nach ner komplizierten Lösung gesucht. Es ist einfach so.
> 
> PS: Falls du mal 50 Taler über hast, Acronis True Image ist da ne echte alternative! Ich habs mir mal vor längerer Zeit gekauft und bereu es absolut nicht. Das Proggi hat sein Geld schon verdient, so oft wie ich mein Sys hier neu mache.
> Wobei ich grad garnich weiss, obs mittlerweile billiger ist -.-



hab mit xp noch nicht soviel training (98 wär kein thema  ), dauert bei mir mindestens 3 stunden, ehe das auch nur einigermaßen eingerichtet ist und dann kommt noch die ganze software hinterher.
auch schaff ichs regelmäßig nicht, das die neue opera installation das alte mailarchiv korrekt übernimmt 

aber wenn du n paar tipps zur vorbereitung hast: immer her damit.

ansonsten muss ich mal abwarten, wann sich der asus support endlich auskäst..
sobald die mir verraten, wie ich nen sata brenner am promise controller zum laufen bringe (was laut früherer aussage möglich sein soll), ist eh ne komplette neuinstallation nötig (festplatten auch ich5r verlagern -> neuen raid einrichten)


----------



## fiumpf (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

Schau mal, ob der RPC-Dienst (Remoteprozeduraufruf) gestartet ist. Wenn der nicht startet geht nix mehr, da hängen viele andere Dienste dran.


----------



## MartianBuddy (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 04.07.2006 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht so aus, als hätte ripitall die einzig richtige antwort


Wie sagte doch einst Kenny Rodgers, alias Noble Adams, in einem seiner Western -

"So wie ich das sehe, bleiben dir zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder du greifst nun zu deiner Waffe...
...oder drehst dich um und gehst."

Also, Du drehst Dich um und machst Windows platt, einfach, kann jeder,  oder Du greifst zur Waffe und 'kämpfst' Dich durch das Problem und wirst dabei schlauer.   

- Selbstverständlich kann ich nicht garantieren, dass wir das Problem lösen. Ein paar Ideen dazu hätte ich noch, ist aber irrelevant, so wie's ausschaut...


----------



## ripitall (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

Das Opera-Problem ist kein Ding.
Installier es nicht auf die Systemplatte (wie alles andere auch).
Wenn das Windows dann neu ist musste Opera nur starten und alles ist noch da (vorausgesetzt du hast nicht für jeden User n Profil  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 05.07.2006 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 04.07.2006 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin offen für alles. 
windows ist zwar mittelfristig eh fällig, aber da brauch ich mal mehr zeit (will bei der gelegenheit endlich mal das dual-os gerümpel richtig hinbekommen und win98 samt dos-modus braucht einfach zuviel zeit (pci-soundkarte, 2gig ram,..) und mit drüberinstalliertem xp wird das noch schwerer (aktuell läufts gar nicht), diesmal will ich das erst alles fertig haben

bis dahin lässt sich aber sicherlich mal ne halbe stunde zum basteln auftreiben


@fiumpf: das war eine der ganz ersten maßnahmen.

@ripit: aktuell hab ich nur einen user, aber auf der systemplatte. 
hab aber schon diverseste varianten von opera installationen gehabt, gab immer ärger.
außerdem möchte ich wenn denn auch gleich die partitionierung modifizieren


----------



## INU-ID (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

Zum Glück hat ruyven_macaran immer ein gepflegtes Backup am Start...


----------



## MartianBuddy (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.07.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> bis dahin lässt sich aber sicherlich mal ne halbe stunde zum basteln auftreiben


Ob sich diese 'halbe Stunde(?)' in Deinem Fall noch lohnt, da Du das System so oder so neu installierst...   

Trotzdem hiermit noch meine Gedanken zum Problem -

'Etwas' hat ja den Systemabsturz verursacht...

Massnahmen:

 - Von der Setup-CD booten und die "Wiederherstellungskonsole" wählen.

 - In dieser "chkdsk [Laufwerk /p /r" eingeben. Dies überprüft das Laufwerk auf defekte Dateien, die Datenstruktur auf Fehler und behebt sie.

Nachher als erstes mal im "Abgesicherten Modus" eine gründliche Überprüfung des Systems auf Schädlinge, da -

Zitat


> windows reperaturinstallation: geht.
> resultat: *diverse viren, würmer, etc.*...)



Für diese Aktion kann Kenny Rodgers nicht behilflich sein, da er diese Biester mit seinem 45er Colt wohl kaum erwischt ??

Du müsstest für diese Aufgabe einen aktuellen Virenscanner haben, der auch im "Abgesicherten Modus" funktioniert, was aber nicht alle tun!

Warum der "Abgesicherte Modus"? Dabei werden ja nur die zum Windowsstart benötigten Treiber / Dateien geladen und ein Schädling in dieser Betriebsart meistens noch nicht aktiv werden kann.

Sonst kannst Du Dir mal "Highjack this" herunterladen und damit Dein System scannen. Anleitung und Download Hier

Auch der "Rookit Revealer" ist besonders zum aufspüren versteckter, unerwünschter Systemvorgänge sehr empfehlenswert.

Download

 - Was hast Du mit "windows reperaturinstallation: geht" gemeint? Die sog. "Reparaturinstallation" oder einen "Systemwiederherstellungspunkt"?

Dabei ist anzumerken, dass bei einem Schädlingsbefall ein Wiederherstellungspunkt die schlechteste Option ist. Da der Schädling, wie in jedem Back-up oder Image, darin auch enthalten ist und viele Virenscanner diesen nicht daraus entfernen können, da selbige unter Systemschutz stehen.

Jedenfalls ist das Problem auf den Installshied oder den Windows Installer zurückzuführen.
Ich vermute mal, dass entweder ein "Rootkit" (welche von den meisten Virenscanner nicht gefunden werden, da sich diese als Systemprozess tarnen und wenn es sich dann beim fraglichen Konto noch um ein Administratorkonto handelt, ist dieses kaum mehr zuverlässig zu entfernen)
oder aber 'etwas' hat den Installer die Berechtigung entzogen.
- Bei einem Schädling ja aus offensichtlichen Gründen.

Diese müssten dann über die sog. "Gruppenrichtlinien" korrigiert werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

@inuid: ich hab n backup der wichtigsten daten aber nicht der ganzen platte.
hatte eh schon seit ewigkeiten keine richtig perfekte installation mehr 



			
				MartianBuddy am 06.07.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.07.2006 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das problem ist, dass ne richtige neuinstallation mit allem, was ich dabei noch machen würde (neupartitionieren, erstmal n komplettes win98 einrichten, etc.) mehrere tage in anspruch nehmen würde und die hab ich vor september nicht (klausuren, urlaub)



> Sonst kannst Du Dir mal "Highjack this" herunterladen und damit Dein System scannen. Anleitung und Download Hier



läuft (natürlich  ) nicht.
und alle anderen hilfreichen programme dürften auch daran scheitern, dass ich schlichtweg nichts installieren kann.

die viren bin ich ansonsten aber eh weitesgehendlos, zumindest alles, was vom task manager angezeigt wird, ist "normal".




> - Was hast Du mit "windows reperaturinstallation: geht" gemeint? Die sog. "Reparaturinstallation" oder einen "Systemwiederherstellungspunkt"?



ersteres. 
wiederherstellungspunkte sind bei mir ohnehin deaktiviert.


----------



## MartianBuddy (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 06.07.2006 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> "HijackThis" läuft (natürlich) nicht.


Hast Du dabei den Tipp von der verlinkten Seite beherzigt?   

Zitat:
"Lässt sich bedingt durch eine aktive Malware die HijackThis.exe nicht starten, bitte einfach letztgenannte z.B. in pruefung.com umbenennen und dann ausführen. -- Wichtig hierbei: Die Dateiendung "exe" muss durch "com" ersetzt werden!"



> die viren bin ich ansonsten aber eh weitesgehendlos, zumindest alles, was vom task manager angezeigt wird, ist "normal".


Da bin ich leider nicht so sicher.

Solltest Du Dir nämlich ein "Rootkit" eingehandelt haben, tarnt sich das nämlich, wie schon geschrieben, als Systemdienst. Auch wenn Du durch Zufall diesen herausfindest, löscht und / oder ausschaltest sind min. noch zwei, drei weitere Komponenten aktiv welche Deine Bemühungen umgehend wieder zunichte machen.

Darum die dringende Empfehlung Rootkit Revealer herunterzuladen und auszuführen.
Das sollte kein Problem sein, da sich dieser selber vor dem "Rootkit" tarnt.

- Oder kannst Du generell keine EXE mehr starten?

Es macht keinen Sinn bevor wir nicht sicher sind, dass Dein System wirklich sauber ist, Einstellungen vorzunehmen welche sonst in Nullkommanix wieder rückgängig gemacht werden...

BTW, was hat übrigens die Datenträgerüberprüfung ergeben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 06.07.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 06.07.2006 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, hab ich nicht.
aber bei der gelegenheit ist mir grad die fehlerursache aufgefallen:
bei der reperaturinstallation hat windows offensichtlich auch die existenz von winrar vergessen, es wurden lediglich die verzeichnisse nicht geöffnet..

jetzt läuft erstmal beides.

für das ergebniss von highjackthis bräuchte ich jetzt nur noch einen, ders analysiert...

rootkit hat genau eine sache gefunden:

hklm\software\microsoft\windows}currentversion\system* : key name contains embedded nulls (*)

irgendwie seh ich da nicht ganz, wo das problem liegt...



> BTW, was hat übrigens die Datenträgerüberprüfung ergeben?



was für ne datenträgerüberprüfung? *verwirrt sei*


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 06.07.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> was für ne datenträgerüberprüfung? *verwirrt sei*


chkdsk



> Massnahmen:
> 
> - Von der Setup-CD booten und die "Wiederherstellungskonsole" wählen.
> 
> - In dieser "chkdsk [Laufwerk /p /r" eingeben. Dies überprüft das Laufwerk auf defekte Dateien, die Datenstruktur auf Fehler und behebt sie.


----------



## MartianBuddy (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				HanFred am 06.07.2006 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> chkdsk
> 
> Massnahmen:
> 
> ...


 [/quote]
Danke, Han!

Genau das war gemeint.

BTW, warum hast Du die Fahne wieder 'eingerollt'?

Zurück zum Problem von Ruyven



> für das ergebniss von highjackthis bräuchte ich jetzt nur noch einen, ders analysiert...


Kein Problem:

- Du kannst es hier posten und ich schau' mir das Ganze mal an

- oder Du kannst das Log Hier
unter
...und den HighJackThis Log analysieren lassen (siehe hier) und alles schädliche markieren und löschen.
für Dich erledigen lassen.



> rootkit hat genau eine sache gefunden:
> 
> hklm\software\microsoft\windows}currentversion\system* : key name contains embedded nulls (*)


Solltest Du z.B. O&O Defrag installiert haben, ist das mehr oder weniger in Ordnung (Kopierschutz).
Wenn nicht, solltest Du das beheben.

Das entspr. Tool dazu:

Download Regdelnull



> irgendwie seh ich da nicht ganz, wo das problem liegt...


Ich im Moment auch noch nicht...

Darum müssen wir nach dem Auschlussverfahren den Fehler einzukreisen versuchen.

Zuerst stellen wir daher sicher, dass keine Schädlingsaktivität oder ein Datenträgerfehler, siehe Han's Posting, für das Problem verantwortlich ist.


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 07.07.2006 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW, warum hast Du die Fahne wieder 'eingerollt'?


wir sind ja schon eine weile draussen... ich find's dann nichtmehr so angebracht. hab auch die folie von auto genommen.
tja, meine WM-begeisterung ist am 26. Juni spätabends schlagartig verschwunden.

edit: jup, also mir ist auch noch nichts konkretes eingefallen zum problem.
ich würde ja auch neu aufsetzen, weil mir die erfahrung sagt, dass problemlösungen bisweilen mehr zeit in anspruch nehmen. aber wenn das hier nicht geht... muss man eben rumstochern und das kann dauern.


wurde sfc.exe schon genannt?
http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/Eintrag.php?RBID=2&TID=589&URBID=12

sprich: windows-CD einlegen und folgendes ausführen:
*sfc /scannow*


----------



## MartianBuddy (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				HanFred am 07.07.2006 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind ja schon eine weile draussen...


Stimmt!
- Aber 'andere' unterdessen auch!   



> ich find's dann nichtmehr so angebracht. hab auch die folie von auto genommen.


Na ja, hat trotzdem nicht schlecht ausgeschaut. Ich habe mir, als ich das mit der Fahne gesehen habe, auch überlegt ob ich dem Martian Buddy event. so ein Schweizerkäppi verpasse...



> tja, meine WM-begeisterung ist am 26. Juni spätabends schlagartig verschwunden.


Meine mehr oder weniger auch. Im Allgemeinen fand ich die meisten Matches ziiieeemlich langweilig. Ist scheinbar im modernen Fussball so, dass das Prinzip verteidigen und nicht Toreschiessen ist.


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 07.07.2006 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Allgemeinen fand ich die meisten Matches ziiieeemlich langweilig. Ist scheinbar im modernen Fussball so, dass das Prinzip verteidigen und nicht Toreschiessen ist.


mit der ansicht stehst du absolut nicht alleine da. ich hab noch nie so oft gähnen müssen während viertel- und halbfinalspielen (vorher sowieso).
die deutschen haben sich meiner meinung nach mühe gegeben, aber gerade im letzten spiel sind sie auch diese schiene gefahren. und diese schiene kann auch in den abgrund führen, wenn sich der gegner mehr traut. "wer wagt, gewinnt", den alten spruch sollten sich ein paar leute mehr zu herzen nehmen (ich manchmal auch - nicht fussballbezogen).


----------



## MartianBuddy (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				HanFred am 07.07.2006 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "wer wagt, gewinnt", den alten spruch sollten sich ein paar leute mehr zu herzen nehmen (ich manchmal auch - nicht fussballbezogen).


Absolut!   



> ich würde ja auch neu aufsetzen, weil mir die erfahrung sagt, dass problemlösungen bisweilen mehr zeit in anspruch nehmen.


Schon richtig.

- Ist halt in einem Forum zeitweilig eine aufwendige Sache. Das Problem wird gepostet und je nach Art desselbigen müssen event. mehrere (viele) Fragen, Antworten und Lösungsvorschläge gewechselt werden.

Edit:
IMHO, ist ja das der Sinn eines Forums. Sonst kannste einen Sticky unter Betriebsysteme pinnen:
Ultimater Leitfaden zur Lösung von Betriebssystemfehler.
Probleme mit Windows? Formatieren löst garantiert jedes Problem...   

- Aber nur wer sich mit den Problemen auseinandersetzt, wird bei deren Lösung das Betriebssystem (besser)verstehen lernen.

Muss jede(r) sebst entscheiden, wie er / sie das Problem lösen will...

Im Leben musst Du die anfallenden Probleme auch lösen, die kannste auch nicht mit einem Formatieren einfach so aus der Welt schaffen.   



> wurde sfc.exe schon genannt?


Da hast nun schon etwas 'vorgegriffen'.


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 07.07.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> - Aber nur wer sich mit den Problemen auseinandersetzt, wird bei deren Lösung das Betriebssystem (besser)verstehen lernen.


will ich ja auch. hey, ich bin supporter, ich will sicher dazulernen.
es geht mir nur darum, ein problem in möglichst kurzer zeit zu lösen. und wenn formatieren schneller geht... tu ich es bei meinem system auch extrem ungern und flicke erst noch zwei jahre daran rum. *g*



> Da hast nun schon etwas 'vorgegriffen'.


ja, er soll natürlich zuerst chkdsk machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

O&O Defrag hab ich nicht, aber O&O drive led.

werd mal gucken, was ist, wenn ichs deinstallier.


ok, damit sich hier keiner langweilt, hier mal das highjacjk-log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 19:43:37, on 06.07.2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
F:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
F:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
E:\Programme\MSI\Star Key Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
F:\WINDOWS\update\updmgr.exe
F:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
E:\Programme\WinFast\WFTVFM\WFWIZ.exe
E:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
E:\Programme\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
E:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
F:\Programme\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
E:\Programme\Cherry\KeyMan\KeyMan.exe
E:\Programme\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
E:\Programme\Cherry\CDI\CDI.exe
E:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
G:\fom\FanControl.exe
F:\Programme\Opera\Opera.exe
F:\DOKUME~1\TORSTE~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\wintnuqà.exe
F:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Torsten Vogel\Desktop\abc\HijackThis.exe
F:\Programme\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
F:\DOKUME~1\TORSTE~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.625\RootkitRevealer.exe
F:\DOKUME~1\TORSTE~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\BUUFVXTLTT.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {648B2165-B788-9B0F-A038-EC2B2599D6BC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\plao.dll (file missing)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - E:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C55CC66-5CF2-0757-A1E9-05D58C2DEDCC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\wfiw.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {648B2165-B788-9B0F-A038-EC2B2599D6BC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\plao.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - E:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFast Schedule] E:\Programme\WinFast\WFTVFM\WFWIZ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updReg] F:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] E:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBDrvDet] E:\Programme\Creative\SB Drive Det\SBDrvDet.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] E:\Programme\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptipbmf] rundll32.exe ptipbmf.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE F:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE F:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft (R) Windows Update Manager] F:\WINDOWS\update\updmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "E:\Programme\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iCQ Lite] E:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] F:\Programme\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] F:\Programme\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CherryKeyMan] "E:\Programme\Cherry\KeyMan\KeyMan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [iCQ Lite] E:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -trayboot
O4 - Startup: FanControl.exe.lnk = G:\fom\FanControl.exe
O4 - Startup: Arcor.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = E:\Programme\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to Keyman - E:\Programme\Cherry\KeyMan\IEMenuExtKeyman.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Senden an &Bluetooth - E:\Programme\MSI\Star Key Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - E:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Konsole - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - E:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - E:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - E:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - F:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - F:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - E:\Programme\MSI\Star Key Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - E:\Programme\MSI\Star Key Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://creative.com/su/ocx/15015/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123101141570
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1151952279218
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://arcade.icq.com/online2/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,1,0,4795/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} - http://creative.com/su/ocx/15016/CTPID.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{75C3B797-5133-4098-A26E-4830B3F993E2}: NameServer = 195.50.140.114 195.50.140.252
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E1F8FD81-F909-4675-8A9B-D9AA92BE229D}: NameServer = 134.245.10.7,134.245.1.2
O20 - AppInit_DLLs:  F:\WINDOWS\System32\dexplore.dll F:\WINDOWS\System32\netdde.dll
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - E:\Programme\MSI\Star Key Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Cherry Device Interface - Cherry Gmbh, Auerbach Germany, www.cherry.de - E:\Programme\Cherry\CDI\CDI.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - F:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Update Manager (UpdateManager) - Unknown owner - F:\WINDOWS\update\updmgr.exe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

also deinstallieren bringt nichts und sfc auch nicht (jedenfalls nicht ohne neustart, der kommt noch), werd jetzt erstmal scandisk laufen lassen.

wie siehts mit diesem registry key aus?
hab mal versucht, drauf zuzugreifen, ging aber nicht.
auf der anderen seite ist windows/system afaik nen standard schlüssel, den ich nicht einfach löschen möchte (habt ihr den auch?)


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

kannst das log auch selber auswerten lassen, weisst ja mittlerweile wo.
die arbeit kannst du dann schon alleine machen.
welcher reg key?

ah, der von O&O? ja nee, das ist doch jetzt geklärt?

achja, dein system ist entweder verseucht oder das log ist nicht viel wert... du solltest nicht rootkit revealer und sowas laufen lassen während des scans.

ich bin jetzt trotzdem mal so nett:
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe (Added as a result of the KAITEX.E VIRUS!)
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe  (Added as a result of the KAITEX.E VIRUS!)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {648B2165-B788-9B0F-A038-EC2B2599D6BC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\plao.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C55CC66-5CF2-0757-A1E9-05D58C2DEDCC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\wfiw.dll (file missing)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)


und jede menge unbekanntes. werte das log selber auf http://www.hijackthis.de
aus und prüfe bzw. fixe alles.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

so - chkdsk hat auf der systempartition keine fehler gefunden, allerdings ? (warum wird die menge nicht angegeben?) auf zwei meiner vollsten partitionen, was ich noch nicht als besorgnisserregend werten würde.





			
				HanFred am 07.07.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst das log auch selber auswerten lassen, weisst ja mittlerweile wo.



sorry, hatte die links nicht alle durchprobiert und bin gar nicht auf die idee gekommen, dass das ne automatische analyse sein könnte (warum ist die nicht gleich integriert  ) und da gleich foren erwähnt wurde und sich martianbuddy freiwillig gemeldet hat, hab ichs halt gleich hier gepostet - ich peil da nämlich grad mal gar nichts.



> welcher reg key?
> 
> ah, der von O&O? ja nee, das ist doch jetzt geklärt?



hmm - es ist geklärt, dass ein anderes o&o programm den verursachen kann, aber das hatte ich nicht und das eine, was ich hatte, hab ich deinstalliert und der eintrag ist immer noch da.



> achja, dein system ist entweder verseucht oder das log ist nicht viel wert... du solltest nicht rootkit revealer und sowas laufen lassen während des scans.
> 
> ich bin jetzt trotzdem mal so nett:
> O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe (Added as a result of the KAITEX.E VIRUS!)
> ...



habs nochmal so laufen lassen, die einträge sind noch da.
die unnötigen kann ich zum großteil klären, beim ersten von den beiden einträgen mit ip adressen gäbs noch n problem: wie finde ich die in zusammenhang mit arcor verwendeten raus? 
(der andere eintrag ist meine uni-lan verbindung)


----------



## MartianBuddy (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 07.07.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> und da gleich foren erwähnt wurde und sich martianbuddy freiwillig gemeldet hat, hab ichs halt gleich hier gepostet...


Und hier die Auswertung von MB -

Faktisch identisch zu Han's:

*Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)*
*MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)*
Schaut so aus, als ob Du noch nicht beim SP2 angelangt bist.   
Da würd' ich vielleicht mal ein Update in's Auge fassen.

Running processes:
*F:\DOKUME~1\TORSTE~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\wintnuqà.exe*
Mir etwas suspekt. Wenn Du diesen Prozess kennst, i.O. Sonst nach Verweisen in der Reg suchen und alle entfernen. Auch dieses Temp dann löschen.

*R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)*
Dieser Eintrag wird allgemein als als böse eingestuft.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C55CC66-5CF2-0757-A1E9-05D58C2DEDCC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\wfiw.dll (file missing)*
Mit grösster wahrscheinlichkeit ein 'Waisenkind'. Kannst Du aus der Registry löschen.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {648B2165-B788-9B0F-A038-EC2B2599D6BC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\plao.dll (file missing)*
Siehe Oben. Unnötiger (unwirksamer) Eintrag der entfernt werden kann!

*O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)*
Dito.

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft (R) Windows Update Manager] F:\WINDOWS\update\updmgr.exe*
Mir unbekannt. Müsste man mal noch abklären.

*O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe*
Hinzugefügt als Resultat des KAITEX.E VIRUS! Unbedingt fixen!

*O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe*
Siehe Oben.

*O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{75C3B797-5133-4098-A26E-4830B3F993E2}: NameServer = 195.50.140.114 195.50.140.252*
Eventuell Böse.  Wenn die hier angegebene Domäne nicht zum ISP, bzw. des Firmen-Netzwerks ist, sollte dieser Eintrag mit HijackThis gefixt werden. Das Gleiche gilt für die 'SearchList'-Einträge (Suchlisten-Einträge).
Kennst Du die IP oder die Domäne '195.50.140.114 195.50.140.252' nicht, fixen.

*O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E1F8FD81-F909-4675-8A9B-D9AA92BE229D}: NameServer = 134.245.10.7,134.245.1.2* 
Siehe Oben.

Edit:
Wegen des "Rootkit Revealer-Eintrag" musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen, aber wie Han schon erwähnte, sollte dieser während des Scans nicht aktiv sein.
Sollte der Prozess trotz beenden im Task-Manager noch angezeigt werden, könntest Du den Manuell beenden.
- Windows entfernt Prozesse nicht immer sofort aus dem Speicher.



> hmm - es ist geklärt, dass ein anderes o&o programm den verursachen kann, aber das hatte ich nicht und das eine, was ich hatte, hab ich deinstalliert und der eintrag ist immer noch da.


Thema bereits im Thread behandelt:

Zitat:
Solltest Du z.B. O&O Defrag installiert haben, ist das mehr oder weniger in Ordnung (Kopierschutz).
Wenn nicht, solltest Du das beheben.

Damit

Scheint ein Problem jeder O&O Software zu sein...

Das entspr. Tool dazu:



> mit ip adressen gäbs noch n problem: wie finde ich die in zusammenhang mit arcor verwendeten raus?


Da müsstest Du event. mal bei Arcor nachfragen. Ich habe keinen Hinweis darüber gefunden. Na ja, hat u.U. nichts zu sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 07.07.2006 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 07.07.2006 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trotzdem danke für die hilfe. 



> *Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)*
> *MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)*
> Schaut so aus, als ob Du noch nicht beim SP2 angelangt bist.
> Da würd' ich vielleicht mal ein Update in's Auge fassen.



werd ich machen - sobald ich mal wieder zugang zu windows update habe 
ansonsten bin ich erstmal auf dem stand meiner reperaturinstallation eingefroren und die cd hat halt nur sp1.




> Running processes:
> *F:\DOKUME~1\TORSTE~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\wintnuqà.exe*
> Mir etwas suspekt. Wenn Du diesen Prozess kennst, i.O. Sonst nach Verweisen in der Reg suchen und alle entfernen. Auch dieses Temp dann löschen.



kenn ich nicht, wird scheinbar auch nicht automatisch geladen - vielleicht wars was vom rootkitrevealer. 
egal, temp hab ich sicherheitshalber komplett gelöscht.



> *R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)*
> Dieser Eintrag wird allgemein als als böse eingestuft.



...und wird entfernt. (auch wenn ich sagen muss: von den userbeschreibungen -adware/popups- hab ich nie was gemerkt.
vielleicht sollte ich mehr IE nutzen, ist ja blöd, da hat man viren aufm rechner und merkt nie was davon  



> *O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C55CC66-5CF2-0757-A1E9-05D58C2DEDCC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\wfiw.dll (file missing)*
> Mit grösster wahrscheinlichkeit ein 'Waisenkind'. Kannst Du aus der Registry löschen.
> *O2 - BHO: (no name) - {648B2165-B788-9B0F-A038-EC2B2599D6BC} - F:\WINDOWS\System32\plao.dll (file missing)*
> Siehe Oben. Unnötiger (unwirksamer) Eintrag der entfernt werden kann!
> ...



alle gefixt. vermutlich opfer meiner löschaktion mysteriöser prozesse.



> *O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft (R) Windows Update Manager] F:\WINDOWS\update\updmgr.exe*
> Mir unbekannt. Müsste man mal noch abklären.



hmm:
-erstellt sich einen "update" ordner im windows verzeichniss
-nennt sich selbst "updatemanager"
-scheint sehr einfach zu sein (der ordner enthält nur diese datei)
-startet sich sofort neu, wenn man den prozess beendet
-ist offensichtlich nicht in der lage, eine umbennenung der eigenen exe zu verhindern oder diese danach zwecks neustart wiederzufinden.
ooopps. wer hat da nur löschen angeklickt...  



> *O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe*
> Hinzugefügt als Resultat des KAITEX.E VIRUS! Unbedingt fixen!
> *O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Workstation Service [5-1-2600]] wdmupd.exe*
> Siehe Oben.



beide gefixt, die dateien hatte ich aber scheinbar schon vorher manuell gelöscht.



> *O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{75C3B797-5133-4098-A26E-4830B3F993E2}: NameServer = 195.50.140.114 195.50.140.252*
> Eventuell Böse.  Wenn die hier angegebene Domäne nicht zum ISP, bzw. des Firmen-Netzwerks ist, sollte dieser Eintrag mit HijackThis gefixt werden. Das Gleiche gilt für die 'SearchList'-Einträge (Suchlisten-Einträge).
> Kennst Du die IP oder die Domäne '195.50.140.114 195.50.140.252' nicht, fixen.



habs jetzt identifiziert - sobald ich die arcor verbindung beende, ists auch weg.



> *O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E1F8FD81-F909-4675-8A9B-D9AA92BE229D}: NameServer = 134.245.10.7,134.245.1.2*
> Siehe Oben.



uni-netzwerk, unbedenklich.



> Zitat:
> Solltest Du z.B. O&O Defrag installiert haben, ist das mehr oder weniger in Ordnung (Kopierschutz).
> Wenn nicht, solltest Du das beheben.
> 
> ...



okay, habs jetzt gelöscht (besser dreimal fragen, ehe man nen windows registrykey löscht  )



_________________
unterm strich:
highjackthis hat jetzt nur noch jede menge grün, die 4 unbekannten kenn ich, gegen den einen roten (sp1/ie) kann ich wenig machen und hat mit dem problem auch nichts zu tun.
selbiges hat sich aber gar nicht verändert.

naja - immerhin n tolles tool kennengelernt und n bissl was übers os mitgenommen, danke für die hilfe 

wenn nochjemand ne idee hat..
denke nicht, dass ich im laufe der nächsten 3-4wochen zeit und lust für ne neuinstallation finde.


----------



## MartianBuddy (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 08.07.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> naja - immerhin n tolles tool kennengelernt und n bissl was übers os mitgenommen, danke für die hilfe
> 
> wenn nochjemand ne idee hat..


Hey Ruyven, wir sind noch nicht fertig...   

Zuerst nochmals zum "Highjackthis-Log":



> Running processes:
> F:\DOKUME~1\TORSTE~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\wintnuqà.exe
> 
> kenn ich nicht, wird scheinbar auch nicht automatisch geladen - vielleicht wars was vom rootkitrevealer.
> egal, temp hab ich sicherheitshalber komplett gelöscht.


Das könnte durchaus zutreffen.
- Da sich ja "Rootkitrevealer" vor aktiven Rootkits selbst tarnen muss.
Das hast Du schon richtig gemacht, das Temp zu löschen. Hast Du darauf mal die kompl. Registry, also nicht nur die 'Startrampen (Run-Schlüssel) nach einem Hinweis darauf durchsucht?



> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft (R) Windows Update Manager] F:\WINDOWS\update\updmgr.exe
> -ist offensichtlich nicht in der lage, eine umbennenung der eigenen exe zu verhindern oder diese danach zwecks neustart wiederzufinden.


Zu diesem Eintrag hab' ich in der Zwischenzeit doch noch etwas Näheres herausgefunden:

1. Was ist updmgr.exe? Ist updmgr.exe Spyware oder ein Virus? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Prozess Name: Application

Produkt: Kazaa

Firma: 

Datei: updmgr.exe


Sicherheits-Bewertung: 

"updmgr.exe" is adware. KeenValue.updmgr is an updater for eUniverse's products (KeenValue, IncrediFind, PerfectNav).
You should remove it. 

Wenn Sie die Datei updmgr.exe nicht entfernen können (weil Sie diese nicht finden können oder diese in Benutzung ist), *downloaden Sie Security Task Manager*. Dieses Programm kann den Prozess beenden, die Datei löschen, oder alle sicherheitsrelevanten Information über diese Datei und alle anderen Hintergrundprozesse auflisten.

What is UPDMGR.EXE?
The UPDMGR.EXE file is most commonly associated with EUniverse's KeenValue software, however Earthlink Total Access uses a similarly named file in its installation package. The KeenValue software version is generally located in the following directory:

c:\program files\common files\updmgr\

Edit: *<Laufwerk>:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\updmgr\*

and if you are using Hijackthis, you will spot the following entry associated with KeenValue.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updmgr] C:\Program Files\Common files\updmgr\updmgr.exe

The file updmgr.exe is an updater program for EUniverse's programs KeenValue, IncrediFind, and PerfectNav. In prior versions of Kazaa, Keenvalue was installed. Although these programs have now been discontinued by EUniverse, you should still remove this file from your system.


2. How do I Remove UPDMGR.EXE? 

Because the file is running in the background of Windows, the best way to completely eliminate it is to proceed with a removal process in Safe Mode.

1) Start Windows in Safe Mode by pressing F8 as the computer is booting and choosing Safe Mode.

2) Open My Computer and double-click on Drive C, Program Files, Common Files. In this directory, you'll find the updmgr folder. (Siehe Edit)

3) Right-click on the UPDMGR folder and delete it from your system. Then close the windows and return to your desktop.

4) Click on Start, Run and type REGEDIT and press Enter.

5) In the Registry Editor click the pluses(+) next to the following keys

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE *
*Software* 
*Microsoft* 
*Windows*
*CurrentVersion* 
*Run*

6) In the right-hand column, find the entry for UPDMGR, right click on it and delete it.

7) Close the Registry Editor and reboot your computer

Ich werde den Verdacht nicht mehr los, dass dieses "Ding" oder die vorangegangenen Schädlingsaktivitäten etwas mit Deinem Problem zu tun haben.

Entweder kontrolliert etwas im Hintergrund die Updateprozesse, oder hat in der Registry einige Zuordnungen geändert...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 10.07.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte durchaus zutreffen.
> - Da sich ja "Rootkitrevealer" vor aktiven Rootkits selbst tarnen muss.
> Das hast Du schon richtig gemacht, das Temp zu löschen. Hast Du darauf mal die kompl. Registry, also nicht nur die 'Startrampen (Run-Schlüssel) nach einem Hinweis darauf durchsucht?



hab eben mal die komplette registry nach nem eintrag mit der .exe durchsuchen lassen - gibt keinen.



> Zu diesem Eintrag hab' ich in der Zwischenzeit doch noch etwas Näheres herausgefunden:
> 
> 1. Was ist updmgr.exe? Ist updmgr.exe Spyware oder ein Virus?
> -_text_
> ...



hmm - es wird nicht von highjachthis gefunden, ich hab keine merkwürdigen einträge in registry/startuptools, hab die auffindbaren dateien entfernt, keine unbekannten threads am laufen - also entweder ist das ding verdammt gut getarnt oder es ist weg.
bleibende registry änderungen wären natürlich n anderes thema - aber wie find ich die am besten?


----------



## MartianBuddy (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 10.07.2006 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > hmm - es wird nicht von highjachthis gefunden, ich hab keine merkwürdigen einträge in registry/startuptools, hab die auffindbaren dateien entfernt, keine unbekannten threads am laufen - also entweder ist das ding verdammt gut getarnt oder es ist weg.
> 
> 
> Wenn "Highjackthis" und "Rootkit Revealer" nichts mehr finden, ist die Sache betr. Schädlinge mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit 'gegessen'.
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 10.07.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher möchte ich hier nochmals genauer Nachfragen:
> 
> 1. Funktionieren beide Dienste nicht mehr?



nöp. install shield schmeißt die bekannte fehlermeldung raus (ikernel/zugriff verweigert), klick auf update hat keine funktion



> 2. Funktioniert ein Update über "Windows Update"?


[

du meinst online?
der kommt bei der systemanalyse zu dem schluss, dass ich nen neuen installer brauche (bin halt stand sommer03), geht dann zu "...runterladen", nur lädt da nichts..



> 3. Sind in der "Ereignisanzeige Warnungen und Fehler aufgezeichnet worden?
> - Nachzuschauen unter "Systemsteuerung", =>"Leistung und Wartung", =>"Verwaltung", =>"Ereignisanzeige". Dort mal einen Blick in "Anwendung" und "System" werfen...



unter anwendung ist die letzte von vor 6tagen, seitdem nur "information", "system" hat regelmäßig fehler bei "netbt" und "service control manager"



> 4. Sind in der "Ereignissanzeige" im Text (Doppelklick auf die betr. Meldung, unter "Beschreibung")  irgendwelche Hinweise auf den Fehler aufgeführt?



"service control manager" geht auf meinen bluetooth adapter bzw. dessen software zurück, "netbt" meldet nur:

_Initialisierung fehlgeschlagen, da der Treiber nicht erstellt werden konnte._



> Die Meldung auf einen fehlenden Server kann auch bedeuten, dass eine DLL fehlt oder eben durch einen Fehleintrag in der Registry nicht gefunden werden kann, oder die Rechte zum lesen und ändern des betr. Schlüssels geändert wurden.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt auch für die Zugriffsrechte auf die entspr. Ordner.
> 
> ...



.com hab ich n paar, aber die mehrheit sind alte dos oder win9x sachen.
auf der xp-systempartition sind nur 6 .com, 3 sind links zu spieleseiten, die anderen sind nvinfo.com, atiprobe.com und crashrep.com

bringt mich nicht weiter, aber mal gucken, was morgen bringt


----------



## MartianBuddy (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 10.07.2006 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> bringt mich nicht weiter, aber mal gucken, was morgen bringt


Ein neuer Morgen, ein neuer Anfang...

... Nur nicht nach dem Motto: Mit dem selben Fleiss, geht's wieder an den selben Schei..   

Nun hast Du zwei Fehlermeldungen gepostet, die ich entweder überlesen habe, oder im Thread nicht enhalten waren:

Als erstes



> *ikernel/zugriff verweigert*


Das bedeutet schlicht und einfach, dass der Install Shield nicht (mehr) funktioniert.

Dazu

Try the suggested troubleshooting steps below. One or a combination of the steps listed below may solve Ikernel and InstallShield installation issues.

If you are on a multi-user operating system such as Windows NT, Windows 2000 or Windows XP, the user account under which you are installing the application must have administrative rights. 
Install the latest version of Microsoft Internet Explorer. Installing the latest version of Internet Explorer updates the support files that InstallShield uses. See InstallShield's article ERRMSG: Ikernel Errors: Class Not Registered, No Such Interface Supported for more information. 
Delete the InstallShield Engine folder and rerun the installer. Running a setup created with InstallShield recreates the engine directory and reinstalls the engine files. 
You can usually find the InstallShield Engine folder in this location:
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\ 
Clean out the Temp directories. Follow these steps to determine the location of the Temp directories on your system: 
Run command prompt or MS DOS prompt. You can access the command prompt by clicking your operating system's Start button and choosing Run. Type cmd and click OK. 
At the prompt, type set and press Enter. 
Find the values for TEMP and TMP. These represent the location of the Temp directory on your computer. 
Go to the location of the Temp directory and delete all files and folders in it. 
For Windows XP, try turning off error reporting. 
From the operating system's Start menu, choose Control Panel > System and click the Advanced tab. 
Click on the Error Reporting button. 
Select Disable Error Reporting Option. 
You may also want to try other troubleshooting steps listed on this InstallShield article: Troubleshooting General Installation Errors - End User Version. 
If the steps above do not resolve your issue, you may want to try installing the latest version of the InstallShield engine. You can do this by following the steps in this InstallShield article: InstallShield Professional Engine Update and Setup Player Update.

Oder Hier

Ich habe den englischen Text mal nicht übersetzt. Solltest Du damit nicht klar kommen, kann ich Edit:das selbstverständlich nachholen.

- Nach fast sieben Jahren in Süd Afrika und Australien kein Problem.




> *netbt (Enable NetBIOS Over TCP/IP)
> "service control manager" geht auf meinen bluetooth adapter bzw. dessen software zurück, "netbt" meldet nur:
> 
> Initialisierung fehlgeschlagen, da der Treiber nicht erstellt werden konnte.*


Da sind wir wieder glücklich am Anfang des Thread angelangt -

Zitat:
"Mir ist diese Fehlermeldung eigentlich nur im Zusammenhang mit Netzwerkproblemen (Firewall, DNS- *Netbios Fehler*) bekannt..."

Zuerst mal werden wir die korrekte NetBIOS konfig. überprüfen.

- Doppelklick auf "Netzwerkumgebung"

- =>"Netzwerkverbindungen"

- Rechtsklick auf "Lan-Verbindung"

- "Eigenschaften"

- Doppelklick auf "Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)

- =>"Erweitert"

- =>"WINS"

- "NetBIOS über TCP/IP aktivieren" wählen. (Wenn nicht schon eingetragen.)


Sonst kannst Du auch mal versuchen den Dienst manuell zu starten:

- "Eingabeaufforderung" (CMD) öffnen.

- "Net start TCP/IP-NetBIOS-Hilfsprogramm" eingeben, Enter


Vom NetBIOS-Dienst (netbt) sind auch andere Dienste abhängig.
Das kannst Du nachprüfen, wenn Du in der "Eingabeaufforderung" nur "net start" ohne Parameter eingibst, dann werden alle zur Zeit aktiven, von NetBIOS abhängigen Dienste gelistet.

Nun haste wieder ein paar 'Hausaufgaben'...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 11.07.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun hast Du zwei Fehlermeldungen gepostet, die ich entweder überlesen habe, oder im Thread nicht enhalten waren:
> 
> Als erstes
> 
> ...



hab ich jetzt auch nicht mehr wiedergefunden - irgendwie ist mein gesamtes post, dass ich unmittelbar nach der reperaturinstallation verfasst habe, nicht auffindbar.
egal.
die komplette meldung lautet:

"The InstallShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be lunched.
Zugriff verweiger"



> _installshield neuinstallieren_



hab ich -auf empfehlung des m$-supports hin- schon gemacht, ändert nichts.



> Oder Hier



runterladen klappt, installieren des updates klappt, windowsupdate oder installshield klappt immer noch nicht 



> Ich habe den englischen Text mal nicht übersetzt. Solltest Du damit nicht klar kommen, kann ich Edit:das selbstverständlich nachholen.



englisch ist kein problem 



> > *netbt (Enable NetBIOS Over TCP/IP)
> > "service control manager" geht auf meinen bluetooth adapter bzw. dessen software zurück, "netbt" meldet nur:
> >
> > Initialisierung fehlgeschlagen, da der Treiber nicht erstellt werden konnte.*
> ...



ui. gar nicht aufgefallen. haben wirs doch tatsächlich geschafft, aus einem unbekannten einen bekannten fehler zu machen 



> Zuerst mal werden wir die korrekte NetBIOS konfig. überprüfen.
> 
> - Doppelklick auf "Netzwerkumgebung"
> 
> ...



kleine anmerkung: n bissl einfacher kannst dus dir doch machen - ich bin kein computerbildleser, "lan-verbindung/eigenschaften/tcp-ip hätte ich auch verstanden" 



> - =>"Erweitert"
> 
> - =>"WINS"
> 
> - "NetBIOS über TCP/IP aktivieren" wählen. (Wenn nicht schon eingetragen.)



*done*
bei meiner uni-verbindung wars auf automatik, die aber nach eigener aussage auf netbios über tcp/ip umschaltet, wenn ne feste ip verwendet wird - was der fall ist.
bei der arcor verbindung (von arcortool eingerichtet) wars explizit auf deaktiviert, mal gucken, was sich ändert.



> Sonst kannst Du auch mal versuchen den Dienst manuell zu starten:
> 
> - "Eingabeaufforderung" (CMD) öffnen.
> 
> - "Net start TCP/IP-NetBIOS-Hilfsprogramm" eingeben, Enter



lief schon.



> Vom NetBIOS-Dienst (netbt) sind auch andere Dienste abhängig.
> Das kannst Du nachprüfen, wenn Du in der "Eingabeaufforderung" nur "net start" ohne Parameter eingibst, dann werden alle zur Zeit aktiven, von NetBIOS abhängigen Dienste gelistet.



sagen wir mal...
es sind viele.
und /p funktioniert nicht. ein glück, dass man in der xp-cmd auch scrollen kann 



> Nun haste wieder ein paar 'Hausaufgaben'...



na toll. und sowas mach ich ja schon aus prinzip nicht  




anm.:
netbios änderungen bringen zumindest ohne windowsneustart bei keinem der probleme ne veränderung.
_edit_ und mit neustart auch nicht.


----------



## MartianBuddy (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 11.07.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> die komplette meldung lautet:
> 
> "The InstallShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be lunched.
> Zugriff verweiger"


Mit diesem 'Querschläger' sind wir wieder glücklich(?) hier angelangt -

Zitat:
"Das gleiche gilt auch für die Zugriffsrechte..."

Daher könnte dieser Link von Interesse sein:

*The InstallShield Engine (iKernel.exe) Could Not Be Launched. Access Is Denied.*

Link

Spez.
Configure the DCOM Settings on Your Computer

Some errors may occur because your computer *has insufficient Component Object Model (COM) access permissions* or the COM Default Impersonation Level is set improperly.

Hier

Desweiteren:

*Acquire Administrative Privileges on Your Computer*

Hier

Und:

*Update to the Latest InstallShield Installation Engines*

Hier

Und Zuletzt:

*Detect and End Previously Running Installation Processes*

Hier




> kleine anmerkung: n bissl einfacher kannst dus dir doch machen - ich bin kein computerbildleser...


Entschuldigung, kommt *bestimmt* nicht wieder vor...   



> Nun haste wieder ein paar 'Hausaufgaben'...
> na toll. und sowas mach ich ja schon aus prinzip nicht


Oh, but you should


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 11.07.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit diesem 'Querschläger' sind wir wieder glücklich(?) hier angelangt -



da, wo wir schon mal nicht weitergekommen sind? 



> Zitat:
> "Das gleiche gilt auch für die Zugriffsrechte..."
> 
> Daher könnte dieser Link von Interesse sein:
> ...



habsch scho gemacht - und ist auch immer noch alles so.



> Desweiteren:
> 
> *Acquire Administrative Privileges on Your Computer*
> 
> Hier



ich bin hier der admin..



> Und:
> 
> *Update to the Latest InstallShield Installation Engines*
> 
> Hier



wenn das mal gehen würde 
aber leider kommt auch da die fehlermeldung 



> Und Zuletzt:
> 
> *Detect and End Previously Running Installation Processes*
> 
> Hier



da läuft nichts 



> Oh, but you should



thats the reason


----------



## MartianBuddy (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 11.07.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> da, wo wir schon mal nicht weitergekommen sind?


Das Thema wurde mal kurz angeschnitten...

...In dieser Angelegenheit haben wir bis jetzt noch nichts Unternommen.   

Zuerst (wenn nicht schon gemacht) entfernst Du mal das Häkchen bei "Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden (empfohlen)"

Dann ein Rechtsklick auf den Ordner "InstallShield".

Unter "Freigabe und Sicherheit..." sollten unter "Berechtigungen" folgende Nutzer und deren Berechtigungen eingetragen sein:

Admin
Administratoren
Benutzer
ERSTELLER-BESITZER
SYSTEM

Admin: Unter Vollzugriff =>alle Häkchen gesetzt.

Administratoren: Dito.

SYSTEM: Dito

ERSTELLER-BESITZER: Dito.

Benutzer: Bei Vollzugriff nur: =>Ordner durchsuchen / Datei ausführen
                    Ordner auflisten / Daten lesen
                    Attribute lesen
                    Erweiterte Attribute lesen

Es sollten nur die Oben angeführten Nutzer und deren Berechtigungen aufgeführt sein. Andere sind sonst hinauszukicken...



> Oh, but you should
> 
> thats the reason



'Foobar', isn't it?

Edit:
Nochmals zum Ausprobieren...  

Summary
When installing a product (or any product that uses the InstallShield installer), I receive an error and I'm unable to continue with installation. 

Resolution
According to Installshield knowledgeBase, the problem can be fixed by following the steps below (do one step, then run setup. If it does not work, go to next step): 

Clean out the Temp directory 
Delete the Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Engine folder and then rerun the program setup 
Go to your ""c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\engine\6\Intel 32"" directory and delete the ""Intel 32"" directory that contains the IKernel.exe file.  Then download and install. 

Cause
InstallShield components on system may have become corrupt or are missing.

Oder

The RPC and DCOM features have been split into two services. This one handles all local requests and runs with Local System privileges. Remote Procedure Call (RPC) handles remote requests and runs with limited Network Service privilege. If an attacker compromises the Remote Procedure Call (RPC), then it will only have limited access to the machine.

Note the following things will fail if this service is not running: 
The builtin defrag will fail to work, and if running defrag from the command line one gets this error: 
Windows cannot connect to the Disk Defragmenter engine
System Information (MsInfo32) will fail to work and give this error: 
Can't Collect Information
A network error occurred in connecting to Windows Management Instrumentation. Ensure that your network connection is functioning properly. 
If Windows Firewall is enabled, then it will fail to start and all incomming traffic will be blocked. More Info MS KB Q892199 
Disk Management will fail and give this error: 
The RPC server is unavailable
The install of new applications will fail and give this error: 
The InstallShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be launched.
The RPC server is unavailable.

The service provides the endpoint mapper and other miscellaneous RPC services.

Remote Procedure Call (RPC) is a protocol used by the Windows operating system. RPC provides an inter-process communication mechanism that allows a program running on one computer to seamlessly execute code on a remote system. The protocol itself is derived from the Open Software Foundation (OSF) RPC protocol, but with the addition of some Microsoft specific extensions. By default this service accepts connections at TCP port 135.

Note if by accident having configured the service to be Disabled, then one have to boot in safemode and and set the service to Automatic. If the service applet doesn't work one can either do it through the registry or with Msconfig

Link


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 11.07.2006 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> _viel zu tun_



jetzt haste mich - WO?

mag sein, dass es daran liegt, dass ich die alte systemsteuerungs aufteilung nutze, aber ich find die genannten funktionen irgendwie nicht..
bei der com-standardsicherheit ausm link steht da jedenfalls bestenfalls n bissl was zu zu den berechtigungen, aber bei weitem nicht alles und genau gleich benannt sind die einträge auch nicht..



> 'Foobar', isn't it?



it's me - who's foobar?



> _install shield neuinstallieren_



klappt auch im 30. anlauf nicht



> Oder
> 
> The RPC and DCOM features have been split into two services. This one handles all local requests and runs with Local System privileges. Remote Procedure Call (RPC) handles remote requests and runs with limited Network Service privilege. If an attacker compromises the Remote Procedure Call (RPC), then it will only have limited access to the machine.
> 
> ...



tjo - das ding ist auf automatik und es ist gestartet


----------



## MartianBuddy (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt haste mich - WO?


Ich nehme mal an, Du meinst damit die Berchtigungen für den Ordner?

Die Vorgehensweise ist etwas Verschieden, ob es sich dabei um XP-Home oder XP-Prof. handelt.

Bei Home musst Du diese Aufgabe im "Abgesicherten Modus" durchführen, bei Prof. im "Normalen".

Du öffnest ein Explorerfenster, =>"Extras", =>"Ordneroptionen", =>"Ansicht" und unter "Erwiterte Einstellungen" muss das Häkchen bei "Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden (empfohlen) entfernt werden.

Darauf wird unter "Freigabe und Sicherheit" der Reiter "Sicherheit" eingeblendet.

Nun wählst Du "Erweitert" und kannst dort die Berechtigungen für jeden eingetragenen Benutzer einsehen, editieren oder einen eben 'rauskicken...



> it's me - who's foobar?


That's not you! The Amis got that german expression wrong: It actually means Furchtbar...



> _install shield neuinstallieren_
> klappt auch im 30. anlauf nicht



Na ja, das ist eben der Standardvorschlag der für dieses Problem.

Hast Du Dich an die Anweisungen gehalten und zuerst *alle*Temps (Windows, Benutzerkonto) gelöscht

- Kannste auch mit der "Datenträgerbereinigung" erledigen

Inkl. den kompl. InstallShields Ordner?



> tjo - das ding ist auf automatik und es ist gestartet


Wird es mit dem "net start" Befehl auch aufgelistet?

Ich hab's bei mir überprüft und da wird der "RPC" Dienst aufgeführt.


----------



## Riq12 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 04.07.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> -neues userprofil ausprobieren (und was mach ich mit dem alten?  )




Ganz ehrlich.

Ich hatte so ein Problem auch mal. Hatte XP frisch installiert, vorher meine Daten auf ne andere Platte kopiert (auch die Profile). Wollte ganz schlau einfach mein altes Profil zurück kopieren und mich freuen.

Jubel blieb aus. Als ersten Test wollte ich FarCry installieren und hatte ach so ne Fehlermeldung. Dachte auch: "Hey, machste InstallShield neu" und was weiß ich noch...

Tatsächlich half aber nur, ein neues Profil zu erstellen. Liegt wahrscheinlich an Zugriffsrechten auf bestimmte Systemordner. Man kann zwar den gleichen Benutzernamen verwenden, allerdings legt Windows neue SIDs an. Und die verweisen auf den falschen Account.

Leg also einfach mal einen Test-User an und mach versuch es nochmal.

Grüße

Riq

Edit: Hoppla. Hatte überlesen, dass du das schon versucht hattest. Ging echt nicht??? Probier es nochmal!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 12.07.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2006 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*done*
ist übrigens prof.



> Darauf wird unter "Freigabe und Sicherheit" der Reiter "Sicherheit" eingeblendet.



*suchsuchsuch*
ahh - kanns sein, dass das nur ntfs laufwerke betrifft?
habs mal geändert, aber da das system bei mir eh auf fat32 läuft wirds wohl eher nichts bringen...



> Nun wählst Du "Erweitert" und kannst dort die Berechtigungen für jeden eingetragenen Benutzer einsehen, editieren oder einen eben 'rauskicken...



*done*
da war noch n "jeder" drin - ohne jegliche rechte.



> That's not you! The Amis got that german expression wrong: It actually means Furchtbar...



ah, got it. but i'm not sure now, wether u mean my handling of homework is 'foobar' or the homework itself?



> Hast Du Dich an die Anweisungen gehalten und zuerst *alle*Temps (Windows, Benutzerkonto) gelöscht



alles, was "temp" hieß, ist weg. auch die bereinigung hat höchstens noch n paar inet dateien gefunden



> Inkl. den kompl. InstallShields Ordner?



auch weg..



> Wird es mit dem "net start" Befehl auch aufgelistet?
> 
> Ich hab's bei mir überprüft und da wird der "RPC" Dienst aufgeführt.



wird gelistet


----------



## onliner (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

Servus,

der Thread ist eine Augenweide was man sich alles einfallen lässt  

@ruyven: schon mal da reingeschaut ?
reparieren

oder kontaktieren sie MS 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;242361

gruß
onliner


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				onliner am 12.07.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> der Thread ist eine Augenweide was man sich alles einfallen lässt
> 
> ...


ersteres bringt nichts/war alles so, letzteres hab ich x mal gemacht, nur mit löschen statt umbennen.



> oder kontaktieren sie MS
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;242361



winXP tips gesucht, nicht nt4.0


----------



## MartianBuddy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Darauf wird unter "Freigabe und Sicherheit" der Reiter "Sicherheit" eingeblendet.
> >
> > ahh - kanns sein, dass das nur ntfs laufwerke betrifft?
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 13.07.2006 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nah, that would rather apply to politicians: They communicate in a way; you never get what they really mean...
> ...But in your case, I've meant the dreaded ('foobar') homework.
> Anyway, perhaps you should adjust your attitude towards homework a bit.
> - Just a bit.



don't think so, my attitude worked out fine for 13 years of school and 2 years of university, so it should be okay for the remaining 3years 



> {1BB3D82F-9803-4d29-B232-1F2F14E52A2E}
> sollte unter
> Zeichenfolge "RunAS"
> und unter
> ...



war da.



> Ich würde, da ja der "Install Shield" so oder so nicht mehr funktioniert, alle Verweise darauf aus der Reg. entfernen.
> Darauf würde ich halt (zum 1000en    mal) nochmals eine Installation versuchen...



done. hab zwischendurch auch mal versucht, nach gelöschtem installshield n programm zu starten - macht herzlich wenig unterschied..



> Ich überprüfe mal mein DCOM-Einstellungen zum vergleichen.



erinnert sehr an meine..


----------



## MartianBuddy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2006 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > don't think so, my attitude worked out fine for 13 years of school and 2 years of university, so it should be okay for the remaining 3years
> 
> 
> Well, if you managed all the time without doing 'it'...
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 13.07.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Well, if you managed all the time without doing 'it'...



well perhaps not all the time but let's say, it has been 5 or more years since the last time it really got the dimensions of 'work' 




> Dies sind nun die letzten Vorschläge, da dieses Problem zu tief im System steckt und so wie's ausschaut offenbar nur durch eine Neu-installation desselbigen zu beheben ist.



schade, auch beim letzten versuch nichts merkwürdiges gefunden 

hmm.. ich hätte den benachrichtigungsdienst an lassen sollen, die von m$ hätten sich garantiert gefreut 

seh gerade unter abhängigkeiten: "service&support" 
na kein wunder, dass die nicht richtig helfen konnten 


_edit_:

es gibt was neues 
hab gerade mal ohne mitzudenken n tool runtergeladen und die installation gestartet...
nein, natürlich gings nicht. aber es kam ne neue fehlermeldung:



> Error Number 0x80040706
> Description: Object reference not set
> 
> Setup will now terminate



nähreres hingucken ergab, dass dieses tool installshield 7.xxx nutzt (vorher wars n 6er) und das es dazu n anderes install shield update gibt..
okay, das gibt dann genau die gleiche fehlermeldung wie oben, aber immerhin gibt das n paar hinweise..:
-es scheint nicht direkt an installshield liegen, sonst wären nicht beide versionen betroffen
-es gibt mal ne fehlernummer (hab grad keine zeit, die zu kontrollieren, aber morgen könnte ein ereignissreicher tag werden  )


----------



## MartianBuddy (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> well perhaps not all the time but let's say, it has been 5 or more years since the last time it really got the dimensions of 'work'


Oaky doaky, got the picture   




> schade, auch beim letzten versuch nichts merkwürdiges gefunden


Fassen wir mal zusammen -

Problem:
Keine Installationen möglich. Weder über den Windows-Installer, noch über den Install Shield.

Massnahmen:

- Datenträgerintegrität geprüft und event. Fehler behoben.

- Da vormals Schädlinge im System aktiv waren, dieses mit "Rootkit Revealer" und "Highjackthis" überprüft.

- Registry bereinigt.

- Systemdateiprüfung mit "SFC"

- Dienste (COMM, RPC und NetBIOS) kompl. überprüft.

- Alle temporären Dateien gelöscht.

Resultat:
Niederschmetternd...

- Die Fehlermeldung nennt den "RPC"-Dienst als Schuldigen. Im selben 'Atemzug' behauptet Windows aber, dass dieser im Speicher- und aktiv ist.

Wie ich schon mal erwähnt habe, "RPC" ist nun mal der Dreh- und Angelpunkt für sehr viele Systemdienste.

Zu -

"Pfad zur EXE-Datei:"

<Laufwerk>:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost -k rpcss

Bei "rpcss" handelt es sich ja um eine DLL. Noch ein Versuch wäre, selbige nochmals frisch da hinein zu kopieren.

In diesem Zusammenhang: _Hast Du mal versucht, Defrag, das Hilfe- und Supportcenter zu starten oder etwas zu drucken?_



> hmm.. ich hätte den benachrichtigungsdienst an lassen sollen, die von m$ hätten sich garantiert gefreut


Vielleicht auch nicht.



> seh gerade unter abhängigkeiten: "service&support"
> na kein wunder, dass die nicht richtig helfen konnten


Können die in den meisten Fällen sowieso nicht.



> nein, natürlich gings nicht. aber es kam ne neue fehlermeldung:
> 
> Error Number 0x80040706
> Description: Object reference not set
> ...


Diese Fehlermeldung tritt nun im Zusammenhang mit 'unserem' Problem recht häufig auf.



> -es scheint nicht direkt an installshield liegen, sonst wären nicht beide versionen betroffen


Genau! 
- Darum haben wir ja dieses 'foobar' Problem: Da ja auch der Windows-Installer nicht funktioniert, wird der Teufel nicht im Detail, aber eben in Windows zu suchen sein...   



> ...aber morgen könnte ein ereignissreicher tag werden  )


Na, dann wer' ich mal meinen Colt neu laden...  

"Install Shield" ist unterdessen bei Version 11 angelangt. Da ich ein Dualbootsystem eingerichtet habe (1x 98SE für ältere Software, 1x XP Prof. zur täglichen Arbeit, 1x XP Prof. zum 'game-en') war die Treiberversion des Installshields bei dem einen XP bei 10, bei dem anderen bei 6.
Aber ohne Probleme, IMHO spielt die Version keinen Tango...
...Mal abwarten, was Du da noch herausfindest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 14.07.2006 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Problem:
> Keine Installationen möglich. Weder über den Windows-Installer, noch über den Install Shield.
> 
> Massnahmen:
> ...



zusammenfassung korrekt.



> Wie ich schon mal erwähnt habe, "RPC" ist nun mal der Dreh- und Angelpunkt für sehr viele Systemdienste.
> 
> Zu -
> 
> ...


 
nur wo bekomm ich die her?
(interessant: die datei ist im system32 - aber die explorer suche findet sie da nicht?)



> In diesem Zusammenhang: _Hast Du mal versucht, Defrag, das Hilfe- und Supportcenter zu starten oder etwas zu drucken?_
> 
> drucken klappt, hilfe&support klappt auch (bringt nur nichts - funktioniert also 100% normal  ), defrag starten klappt auch. aber defragmentation starten oder sonst irgendwas mit defrag machen klappt nicht
> 
> ...


----------



## MartianBuddy (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.07.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > Bei "rpcss" handelt es sich ja um eine DLL. Noch ein Versuch wäre, selbige nochmals frisch da hinein zu kopieren.
> > nur wo bekomm ich die her?
> > (interessant: die datei ist im system32 - aber die explorer suche findet sie da nicht?)
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 14.07.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Suche spuckt als Ergebniss zwei Orte aus:
> 
> rpcss.dll gefunden in -
> 
> ...



da ist bei mir lediglich n zweiter unterordner, das gesamte servicepack verzeichniss hat genau 0mb 



> Aber viel weiter sind wir nun noch nicht.
> 
> So oder so, ich glaub', ich werde diesen Thread mal vermissen...



so bald nicht


----------



## MartianBuddy (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.07.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> da ist bei mir lediglich n zweiter unterordner, das gesamte servicepack verzeichniss hat genau 0mb


Das ist nun wirklich 'foobar' zum Xten Mal.

Dort sind zwei Unterordner:

- "i386"

- "lang"

Bei einer Grösse von 0MB (nicht mal ein kleines KB?, oder wenigstens *ein* mickriges Byte??...) können wir diese Option vergessen.

- Würde nur noch eine extraktion derselben von der Setup-CD übrigbleiben.



> So oder so, ich glaub', ich werde diesen Thread mal vermissen...
> so bald nicht


Na, dann werd' ich das Taschentuch mal vorläufig wieder weglegen...

Wie wir nun herausgefunden haben, irgendwas ist nicht ganz in Ordnung mit dem "RPC"-Dienst:

- Einige Sachen, z.B. das Drucken, welches auch von diesem Dienst abhängt, funktionieren.

- Andere, z. B. die Suche, Defrag und eben diese blöden Installer aber nicht.

Dabei ist wiederum anzumerken, bei einem Totalausfall desselbigen würde Windows wieder neu gestartet. Das ist so im Dienst konfiguriert, ausser man würde das ändern.

Da wäre nochmals die Frage:

Was hat den Absturz anno domini verursacht? Hast Du vorher irgenwas festgestellt?
Und welche Systemdatei hast Du darauf ersetzt?
Wie sieht's in der "Ereignissanzeige" jetzt eigentlich aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 15.07.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort sind zwei Unterordner:
> - "i386"


 *check*


> - "lang"


*check*


> Bei einer Grösse von 0MB (nicht mal ein kleines KB?, oder wenigstens *ein* mickriges Byte??...)



genaue angabe:



			
				windows explorer am 15.07.2001 um 15:22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Größe: 0 Byte



können wir diese Option vergessen.
- Würde nur noch eine extraktion derselben von der Setup-CD übrigbleiben.[/quote]

immer her mit neuen ideen - vermutlich läufts am ende eh nicht, aber ich lern hier in 1-2wochen soviel über xp, wie ich mir in 4jahren 98 über den vorgänger angeeignet habe 




> Da wäre nochmals die Frage:
> 
> Was hat den Absturz anno domini verursacht?



übertacktungstests, bei 3,9ghz gab es abstürze kurz vor erscheinen des "willkommen" bildschirms



> Hast Du vorher irgenwas festgestellt?


nöp


> Und welche Systemdatei hast Du darauf ersetzt?



weiß es nicht mehr genau, glaube aber, es war "system" (dateien im "repair" ordner quasi immer ohne endung, im system32 ordner heißt sie dann system.drv)



> Wie sieht's in der "Ereignissanzeige" jetzt eigentlich aus?



immer noch netbt und service controll manager, letzterer immer noch mit verweiß auf meine bluetoothsoftware.


*ich deinstallier die einfach mal*


----------



## MartianBuddy (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.07.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's in der "Ereignissanzeige" jetzt eigentlich aus?
> immer noch netbt und service controll manager, letzterer immer noch mit verweiß auf meine bluetoothsoftware.


Die Sache mit dem "Service Controll Manager" beunruhigt mich eigentlich nicht.

- Was mich mehr stört, ist diese "netbt" Sache. Wie wir ja festgestellt haben, sind die meisten Dinste miteinander verzahnt.
Am Beispiel der "svchost.exe" siehst Du das gut. Viele haben diesen Dienst schon als Virus angeschaut, da er mehrmals im "Task-Manager" aufgeführt wird.
Tatsächlich ist die Datei SVCHOST.EXE ein generischer Prozessname für Dienstgruppierungen, unter der unterschiedliche DLLs laufen.
Manchmal sind die Dinge eben nicht so, wie es scheint...

Daher, funktioniert einer nicht richtig, führt das zu Problemen.



> *ich deinstallier die einfach mal*


Da bin ich nun gespannt, ob das noch geht. Da ja der Installer auch zum de-installieren benötigt wird.

Du könntest noch den genauen Text der "netbt"-Fehlermeldung posten. Sollten wir noch dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen, sind wir , vielleicht, einen Schritt weiter.

Edit:
Lösche auch mal den Inhalt des "Prefetch"-Ordners.
Damit werden auch mal alle 'Leichen' hierin beseitigt und Windows baut ihn ja darauf neu auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 15.07.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache mit dem "Service Controll Manager" beunruhigt mich eigentlich nicht.



jetzt isse auch weg - aber netbt steht weiterhin in fünfacher ausführung drin.



> Da bin ich nun gespannt, ob das noch geht. Da ja der Installer auch zum de-installieren benötigt wird.



tjo, fehler, die sich so verhalten, wie man erwartet, sind was für anfänger 
hat problemlos geklappt.



> Du könntest noch den genauen Text der "netbt"-Fehlermeldung posten. Sollten wir noch dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen, sind wir , vielleicht, einen Schritt weiter.





> Ereignistyp:	Fehler
> Ereignisquelle:	NetBT
> Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
> Ereigniskennung:	4311
> ...



das ganze 5mal bei jedem systemstart.



> Edit:
> Lösche auch mal den Inhalt des "Prefetch"-Ordners.
> Damit werden auch mal alle 'Leichen' hierin beseitigt und Windows baut ihn ja darauf neu auf.



wo find ich den? (per explorersuche jedenfalls nicht)


----------



## MartianBuddy (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.07.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> tjo, fehler, die sich so verhalten, wie man erwartet, sind was für anfänger
> hat problemlos geklappt.


In diesem Zusammenhang wäre interessant, ob das Progi seinen eigenen Installer 'mitgebracht' hat, was vielfach ja der Fall ist, oder einen der uns Schwierigkeiten bereitenden Installer benutzt.
Im ersten Fall wäre ja klar, warum die de-installation problemlos geklappt hat.



> das ganze 5mal bei jedem systemstart.


Darum werd' ich mich nächstens mal kümmern...
- Wird dann im *Edit* behandelt.

EDIT:
Das kann durch einen Fehler in der Reg. verursacht werden.
Im Schlüssel

*HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters\*

sollte bei der Zeichenfolge "*TransportBindName*" als Wert "*\Device\*" eingetragen sein.

- U.U. sind auch andere Werte nicht (mehr) korrekt eingetragen oder der Treiber fehlt / ist beschädigt.

Das Beste wird wahrscheinlich sein:
De-installiere das "Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)", starte Windows neu und installiere das Protokoll wieder.



> wo find ich den? (per explorersuche jedenfalls nicht)


Obwohl mir ja der 'Aufenthaltsort' dieses Ordners bekannt ist, hab' ich trotzdem mal die Suche angeworfen.

Suchergebnisse:

<Laufwerk>:\Windows\Prefetch

Schau nochmals von 'Hand' unter dem angegebenen Pfad nach.
Findest diesen auch so nicht, wurde selbiger von *jemanden* sauber entfernt...   
Aber auch wenn dieser Ordner gelöscht wird, erstellt ihn Windows umgehend neu.
Sonst wären wir glücklich und zufrieden beim nächsten Problem angelangt.  
Du könntest in diesem Fall höchstens versuchen, den "Prefetch"-Ordner selber zu erstellen.
Nach fünf Windowsstarts analysiert Windows die Bootdateien und ordnet sie optimal auf der Festplatte an.
Darauf wird dann das starten der Programme analysiert, um diese optimal in den Speicher zu laden.
In den Systemruhepausen (min. fünf Minuten keine Cursorbewegung) finden dann diese Optimierungsvorgänge statt.
Darum kann man gelegentlich eine Festplattenaktivität festellen,obwohl das System scheinbar nichts zu tun hätte.
Dazu noch ein Gedanke:
Windows greift zum Optimieren der Startdateien auf "Defrag" zu...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 17.07.2006 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Zusammenhang wäre interessant, ob das Progi seinen eigenen Installer 'mitgebracht' hat, was vielfach ja der Fall ist, oder einen der uns Schwierigkeiten bereitenden Installer benutzt.
> Im ersten Fall wäre ja klar, warum die de-installation problemlos geklappt hat.



verwendet installshield 10.5 - und öffnet immerhin schon mal ein installationsfenster.
bricht dann aber noch vor dem ersten user dialog, kurz nachm os check  mit der meldung "bluetooth software license file not found [2]" ab.
da die cd keinerlei schmutz noch kratzer aufweist geh ich mal davon aus, dass die betonung auf "finden" liegt und die datei noch da ist, wo sie sein soll.

interessant immerhin: das ding stürtz nicht einfach mit nem "fehler -> ok" fenster ab sondern zeigt die meldung selbst an und endet dann mit einem "installation konnte nicht vollständig durchgeführt werden blabla" dialog.



> > das ganze 5mal bei jedem systemstart.
> 
> 
> Darum werd' ich mich nächstens mal kümmern...
> ...



jup, da fehlte jeglicher wert..
mal gucken, obs hilft..



> Das Beste wird wahrscheinlich sein:
> De-installiere das "Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)", starte Windows neu und installiere das Protokoll wieder.



wenns jetzt nicht klappt, kommt das als nächstes.



> > wo find ich den? (per explorersuche jedenfalls nicht)
> 
> 
> Obwohl mir ja der 'Aufenthaltsort' dieses Ordners bekannt ist, hab' ich trotzdem mal die Suche angeworfen.
> ...



ist.. äh war da 

hab jetzt auch die suche wieder am laufen - einmal "systemordner" deaktivieren, suchen, wieder aktivieren und schon gehts.

wäre wohl naheliegend, dass einer der viren einfach den eintrag entfernt aber das häkchen dagelassen hat.



> Windows greift zum Optimieren der Startdateien auf "Defrag" zu...



na dann freue ich mich mal auf den fünften start


----------



## MartianBuddy (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.07.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann freue ich mich mal auf den fünften start


Vorfreude ist immer noch die schönste Freude...  

- Bin gespannt, ob wir das vor den Ferien doch noch in den Griff bekommen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 17.07.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 17.07.2006 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab am 1. august die letzte klausur..


b2t:
hat nichts gebracht, aber merkwürdigerweise hab ich seit heute nur noch 3 netbt fehler - auch beim boot heute morgen, aber da hab ich seit dem letzten gestern abend, mit 5 fehlern, nichts mehr geändert 

tcp/ip deinstallation scheitert irgendwie daran, dass der deinstallieren button da grau hinterlegt wird, selbst bei inaktiven geräten  (ich geh mal davon aus, man sollte das in der netzwerkumgebung machen?)


----------



## MartianBuddy (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.07.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab am 1. august die letzte klausur..


Da wünsch' ich Dir mal viel glück dabei.   

Also ich werde mich Ende der Woche in den Urlaub verabschieden.



> hat nichts gebracht, aber merkwürdigerweise hab ich seit heute nur noch 3 netbt fehler - auch beim boot heute morgen, aber da hab ich seit dem letzten gestern abend, mit 5 fehlern, nichts mehr geändert


Schon mal ein Teilerfolg...  



> tcp/ip deinstallation scheitert irgendwie daran, dass der deinstallieren button da grau hinterlegt wird, selbst bei inaktiven geräten  (ich geh mal davon aus, man sollte das in der netzwerkumgebung machen?)


Das wäre Richtig.

Edit:
Unter "LAN-Verbindung".

Es kann sich auch hier um einen Reg. Fehler handeln. Ich muss da halt nochmals kurz die "NetBT" Einträge in der Reg. durchforsten. *seufz*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 17.07.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Unter "LAN-Verbindung".



da hätt ich 3 stück, geht bei keiner 



> Es kann sich auch hier um einen Reg. Fehler handeln. Ich muss da halt nochmals kurz die "NetBT" Einträge in der Reg. durchforsten. *seufz*



zwischendurch mal wieder n "danke" für den aufwand


----------



## MartianBuddy (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.07.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> da hätt ich 3 stück, geht bei keiner


Was wird bei diesem Verbindungen unter "Allgemein", "Verbindung herstellen über:" aufgelistet?

Handelt es sich dabei um aktuelle Verbindungen, oder um 'Waisenkinder'?



> zwischendurch mal wieder n "danke" für den aufwand


Ein "Danke" bedeutet immerhin, dass die Arbeit gewürdigt wird.

- Mehr ist nicht nötig...

Um nochmals auf den Reg. Schlüssel zurückzukommen:

"NetBT" ist einer und der andere "TCPIP".

Zuerst kontrolliere mal unter "netbt" die Zeichenfolge "ImagePath". Dort sollte als Wert "<Laufwerk>:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys" eingetragen und die entsp. Datei auch vorhanden sein.

Unter "tcpip" sollte unter der Zeichenfolge "ImagePath" der Wert "<Laufwerk>:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys" eingetragen und vorhanden sein.


Desweiteren sind unter "netbt" folgende Unterschlüssel zu finden:

Enum

Linkage

Parameters
mit Unterschlüssel
Interfaces
mit Unterschlüssel
4x Tcpip_{CLSID} (Die Anzahl kann bei Dir Abweichen)

Security

Unter "tcpip":

Enum

Linkage

Parameters
mit Unterschlüssel
Adapters
mit Unterschlüssel
2x {CLSID}
NdisWanIP
DNSRegisteredAdapters
Interfaces
mit Unterschlüssel
4x {CLSID}
PersistentRoutes
Winsock

Performance

Security

ServiceProvider

Diese Schlüssel dürfen nicht fehlen und alle müssen Einträge enthalten.

Diese Probleme die Du hast, sind IMO mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine inkorrekte "Reparaturinstallation" zurückzuführen.

-Dabei bist Du sicher Unschuldig, als eher diese ehemaligen Schädlinge...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 17.07.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 17.07.2006 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glaube, ich hab mich n bißchen undeutlich ausgedrückt - das sind meine zwei netzwerkkarten und der firewirecontroller 
dazu noch unter "breitband" die arcorverbindung.



> Um nochmals auf den Reg. Schlüssel zurückzukommen:
> "NetBT" ist einer und der andere "TCPIP".
> Zuerst kontrolliere mal unter "netbt" die Zeichenfolge "ImagePath". Dort sollte als Wert "<Laufwerk>:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys" eingetragen und die entsp. Datei auch vorhanden sein.



datei ist da, im eintrag fehlte laufwerk&windowsverzeichniss, aber eigentlich findet er das ja alleine.
habs sicherheitshalber ergänzt, nicht dass das ding in meiner 98se installation rumsucht.



> Unter "tcpip" sollte unter der Zeichenfolge "ImagePath" der Wert "<Laufwerk>:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys" eingetragen und vorhanden sein.



gleiches wie oben.




Desweiteren sind unter "netbt" folgende Unterschlüssel zu finden:

Enum

Linkage

Parameters
mit Unterschlüssel
Interfaces
mit Unterschlüssel
4x Tcpip_{CLSID} (Die Anzahl kann bei Dir Abweichen)

Security[/quote]

alles da (8stück in meinem fall)



> Unter "tcpip":
> 
> Enum
> 
> ...



hmm - adapters und interfaces enthalten bei mir keine clsid, sondern z.b. "{486E00BD-A2E7-4207-B7E4-B24A86A3FE7B}"



> Diese Schlüssel dürfen nicht fehlen und alle müssen Einträge enthalten.



dnsregisteredadapters, interfaces und persistentroutes enthalten bei tcpip nur den "standard" eintrag, interfaces bei netbt hat auch nicht mehr zu bieten.
(außer jeweils die unterordner bei den interfaces, aber die anderen sind ganz leer)



> Diese Probleme die Du hast, sind IMO mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine inkorrekte "Reparaturinstallation" zurückzuführen.
> 
> -Dabei bist Du sicher Unschuldig, als eher diese ehemaligen Schädlinge...



meinst du, es hat sinn, noch eine zu versuchen? (mit deaktivierten verbindungen)


----------



## MartianBuddy (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.07.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> glaube, ich hab mich n bißchen undeutlich ausgedrückt - das sind meine zwei netzwerkkarten und der firewirecontroller
> dazu noch unter "breitband" die arcorverbindung.


Alles Klar!  



> datei ist da, im eintrag fehlte laufwerk&windowsverzeichniss, aber eigentlich findet er das ja alleine.
> habs sicherheitshalber ergänzt, nicht dass das ding in meiner 98se installation rumsucht.


Das ist ganz sicher nicht Falsch. Fehlerhafte Einträge oder Beschädigungen können also nicht unerhebliche Probleme verursachen.



> hmm - adapters und interfaces enthalten bei mir keine clsid, sondern z.b. "{486E00BD-A2E7-4207-B7E4-B24A86A3FE7B}"


Da hingegen muss ich Dich korrigieren:

Eine CLSID (ClassIDentifier) ist zunächst einmal nichts weiter als ein Name für ein Objekt. Es ist eine spezielle Form eines GUID 
(Globally Unique Identifier), also ein weltweit eindeutiger Bezeichner. Eine CLSID ist ein 16-byte Wert, welcher 32 hexadezimal Ziffern enthält. Diese Ziffern sind in Gruppen angeordnet: 8-4-4-4-12.

CLSIDs werden benutzt, um OLE Objekte eindeutig identifizieren zu können.



> dnsregisteredadapters, interfaces und persistentroutes enthalten bei tcpip nur den "standard" eintrag, interfaces bei netbt hat auch nicht mehr zu bieten.
> (außer jeweils die unterordner bei den interfaces, aber die anderen sind ganz leer)


Das ist i.O.



> meinst du, es hat sinn, noch eine zu versuchen? (mit deaktivierten verbindungen)


Würde ich in jedem Fall.

Hast Du zur Konfiguration der I-Net Verbindung ein Progi eines I-Net Anbieters verwendet?

Mich stört bei der ganzen Sache, dass Du das "TCP / IP" Protokoll nicht de-installieren kannst.
- Bei mir ist das nur unter meinem "Konto mit eingeschränkten Rechten" (als Hauptbenutzer) nicht möglich, da alle diesbezüglichen Einstellungen gesperrt sind. Ich werde von Windows aber explizit darauf hingewiesen.

In dem Fall könnte event. das Importieren meines "Security" Schlüssels in Deine Reg was bewirken.

BTW, geht Dein System sofort nach dem Windowsstart Online?
Da die "Ereignissanzeige" nach unserem Eingriff anstatt fünf, immer noch drei Einträge aufweist, müssten wir mal herausfinden wer diese noch verursacht.
Wenn ja, würde ich dies mal umkonfigurieren.

So oder so, ich schau noch mals in meine Fachbücher, ob betr. "NetBT" und "TCP / IP" noch was konkreteres herausfinde...

Edit:
Noch in einem Artikel d'raufgestossen:

Der Befehl "nbtstat -n" sollte einen Eintrag mit <20> als Server-Dienst auflisten.

Z.B.
LAN-Verbindung
Knoten-IP-Adresse: [192.168.x.xxx] Bereichskennung: []

---------------------------------------------
Lokale NetBIOS-Namentabelle

Name
<Computer>          <00>           Typ: EINDEUTIG,     Status: Registriert
<Arbeitsgruppe>   <00>           Typ: GRUPPE,         Status: Registriert
<Computer>          *<20>*  Typ: EINDEUTIG,    Status: Registriert
<Arbeitsgruppe>  <1E>            Typ: GRUPPE,         Status: Registriert
-------------------------------------------

Dann noch im I-Net:

Hier wird auf die ganze "NetBT" und "TCP / IP" Einstellungen in der Reg eingegangen.

- Diese "netbt" Fehler könnten ja troz Neu-installation von XP wieder auftreten, darum mach es spez. in diesem Fall einen Sinn, das Problem zu lösen.

CU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*

*katastrophe*

vornweg: alles anders - die viren sind zurück.
aus mir unbekannter ursache (war auf einer normalerweise sicheren website unterwegs, sonst war nichts am laufen), haben sich heut mittag schlagartig n paar viren auf meinem system eingenistet.
die erste welle hab ich mal manuell gelöscht, aber sicherheitshalber jetzt doch mal die kapersky antivirus version von der pcgh dvd getestet - überraschung: das ding hat nen eigenen installer 

aber entweder ist quasi jede .exe auf meinem system win32.salinity verseucht, und zwar wirklich jede, oder das ding überreagiert hoffnungslos.
da zumindest bei den ersten, beim hochfahren entdeckten dateien die desinfizierung scheinbar nicht optimal verlaufen ist (logitech setpoint z.b. findet keine maus mehr, obwohl im geräte manager ne logitech eingetragen ist, cherry keyman wurde nicht automatisch geladen..) hab ich aber noch zweifel, wie ernst ich das nehmen soll.
jemand nen tip?
(ich werd auf alle fälle nochmal versuchen, ne cd durchsuchen zu lassen..)

_edit(und das vorm abschicken  )_

scheinen doch ernst zu sein.
ein kontrolle meiner backups (auf externer platte) fand den virus bei allen .exe im letzten backup (nach dem crash - allerdings vor der heutigen aktion -  gemacht, aber nicht in älteren ausgaben, obwohl da ne ganze reihe dateien bei sind, deren original in der zwischenzeit nie angerührt wurde.


also mal alles desinfizieren...

_edit(echtes edit)_

und 1-2 trojaner waren auch dabei, was vielleicht n bissl was erklären könnte..






			
				MartianBuddy am 18.07.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ganz sicher nicht Falsch. Fehlerhafte Einträge oder Beschädigungen können also nicht unerhebliche Probleme verursachen.



jup - wenn mans sich den pfad nämlich nicht selbstständig suchen lässt, klappt keine dslverbindung, kein browser, kein gar nichts 
bin mal wieder zum ausgangszustand zurückgekehrt..



> Da hingegen muss ich Dich korrigieren:
> 
> Eine CLSID (ClassIDentifier) ist zunächst einmal nichts weiter als ein Name für ein Objekt. Es ist eine spezielle Form eines GUID
> (Globally Unique Identifier), also ein weltweit eindeutiger Bezeichner. Eine CLSID ist ein 16-byte Wert, welcher 32 hexadezimal Ziffern enthält. Diese Ziffern sind in Gruppen angeordnet: 8-4-4-4-12.
> ...



ah, dann dürften das wohl doch slsids sein 
bei den anderen stand das aber halt auch dran, deswegen war ich verwirrt.




> Würde ich in jedem Fall.
> 
> Hast Du zur Konfiguration der I-Net Verbindung ein Progi eines I-Net Anbieters verwendet?
> Mich stört bei der ganzen Sache, dass Du das "TCP / IP" Protokoll nicht de-installieren kannst.




*nachdenk*
glaube ja, läuft aber ganz normal als eintrag im dfü netzwerk, könnte ich auch von hand machen, bin nur zu faul.
und es geht ja auch bei netzwerkkomponenten nicht, die gar nichts damit zu tun haben.




> In dem Fall könnte event. das Importieren meines "Security" Schlüssels in Deine Reg was bewirken.



sag mir mehr 



> BTW, geht Dein System sofort nach dem Windowsstart Online?



hab die verbindung im autostart



> Da die "Ereignissanzeige" nach unserem Eingriff anstatt fünf, immer noch drei Einträge aufweist, müssten wir mal herausfinden wer diese noch verursacht.
> Wenn ja, würde ich dies mal umkonfigurieren.



probier ich mal aus, sobald ich den rest hier gemeistert habe



> So oder so, ich schau noch mals in meine Fachbücher, ob betr. "NetBT" und "TCP / IP" noch was konkreteres herausfinde...
> 
> Edit:
> Noch in einem Artikel d'raufgestossen:
> ...



bei mir kommt 
"Fehler beim Zugriff auf NetBT Treiber -- NetBt ist möglicherweise nicht geladen"




> Dann noch im I-Net:
> 
> Hier wird auf die ganze "NetBT" und "TCP / IP" Einstellungen in der Reg eingegangen.
> 
> ...



bin den mal durchgegangen:

-standard parameter: alle auf default
-optionale parameter: sorry, aber was die machen, kapier ich so ohne weiteres dann doch nicht mehr - und dasein müssen sie ja nicht.

-konfigurierbare parameter: (ich schreib nur die auf, die abweichungen von default zeigen)

-defaultgateway: alle auf "nichts"(default), bis auf einem - und der ist auf dem standardgateway meiner univerbindung, also alles okay

-enabledhcp: bei den meisten interfacen 0 (default), bei einigen aber auch 1. allerdings hab ich noch keinen weg gefunden, die interface einträge meinen netzwerkgeräten zuzuordnet: ich hab 8 einträge, 3nutzbare netzgeräte+1dsl-verbindung, wenn ich im gerätemanager auch die versteckten anzeigen lasse, sinds aufeinmal 12..

-ipadress: 0.0.0.0 bei allen, außer einem - scheinbar die uni-verbindung mit von hand eingegebener ip

-subnestmask: dito


nicht-konfigurierbare parameter: hab sie nur mal überflogen - i.d.r. nicht vorhanden, wenn doch, dann standard werte wie 0.0.0.0 oder 255.255.255.255



*NBT*

-standard parameter:
sowas von standard, man möchte direkt was reintippen um das system ein bißchen von der maße abzuheben..
-optionale parameter:
keiner da - noch mehr standard
-konfigurierbare (nur ungewöhnliche, sind aber eh fast alle abwesend):

-enable proxy: standard ist 0, möglich ist 1 - und bei mir steht 2 da. schwer merkwürdig..

nicht konfigurierbare:
 nbprovider und transport bindname gibts, ersterer mit default, letzterer ganz ohne wert  (


----------



## MartianBuddy (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 18.07.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> jemand nen tip?


Du kannst auch das "Microsoft® Windows®-Tool zum Entfernen bösartiger Software" und McAffe's "Stinger" einsetzen.
Des weiteren die Dir schon im Thread bekannten Tools.

Dann solltest Du Dir aber  auch mal ernsthaft Gedanken betr. Deiner Systemsicherheit machen.
Ein guter Ansatzpunkt wäre z.B. ein "Benutzerkonto mit eingeschränkten Rechten" zu erstellen. Mit dem kannst Du dann sicherer im I-Net surfen und auch alle täglichen Aufgaben erledigen.
Nur mal so als Vorschlag...



> jup - wenn mans sich den pfad nämlich nicht selbstständig suchen lässt, klappt keine dslverbindung, kein browser, kein gar nichts
> bin mal wieder zum ausgangszustand zurückgekehrt..


Das verstehe ich zwar jetzt nicht ganz, aber es ist auch brütend heiss.

Edit:


> und es geht ja auch bei netzwerkkomponenten nicht, die gar nichts damit zu tun haben.


Absolute Katastrophe. Da diese auch das "TCP / IP" Protokoll verwenden, werden diese dem selben Problem unterworfen sein.



> sag mir mehr


Ganz simpel: Ich exportiere diese Schlüssel, kopiere sie in diesen Thread, Du wiederum kopierst diese z.B. in den Editor (Notepad) und importierst sie anschliessend in Deine Reg.



> Der Befehl "nbtstat -n" sollte einen Eintrag mit <20> als Server-Dienst auflisten.
> bei mir kommt
> "Fehler beim Zugriff auf NetBT Treiber -- NetBt ist möglicherweise nicht geladen"


Das hingegen ist Übel. Dieser Dienst funktioniert bei Dir also überhaupt nicht, die Ursache dafür wäre noch zu eruieren.



> *Tcpip*
> 
> standard parameter: alle auf default
> optionale parameter: sorry, aber was die machen, kapier ich so ohne weiteres dann doch nicht mehr - und dasein müssen sie ja nicht.
> ...





> *NBT*
> 
> enable proxy: standard ist 0, möglich ist 1 - und bei mir steht 2 da. schwer merkwürdig..
> _Verwendest Du einen Proxi? Wenn nicht, kannst Du getrost diesen Eintrag löschen.
> ...



Also, da scheint mir doch einiges an Ungereimtheiten in Deinem System zu existieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 18.07.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch das "Microsoft® Windows®-Tool zum Entfernen bösartiger Software" und McAffe's "Stinger" einsetzen.
> Des weiteren die Dir schon im Thread bekannten Tools.



alle mit positivem ergebniss - kapersky scheint gute arbeit zu leisten.



> Dann solltest Du Dir aber  auch mal ernsthaft Gedanken betr. Deiner Systemsicherheit machen.
> Ein guter Ansatzpunkt wäre z.B. ein "Benutzerkonto mit eingeschränkten Rechten" zu erstellen. Mit dem kannst Du dann sicherer im I-Net surfen und auch alle täglichen Aufgaben erledigen.
> Nur mal so als Vorschlag...



mal gucken...
das war die zweite virusinfektion in 5jahren flatrate und die quelle lässt sich in zukunft ziemlich leicht umgehen.. (die erste war ne datei von privatperson via icq..)



> > jup - wenn mans sich den pfad nämlich nicht selbstständig suchen lässt, klappt keine dslverbindung, kein browser, kein gar nichts
> > bin mal wieder zum ausgangszustand zurückgekehrt..
> 
> 
> Das verstehe ich zwar jetzt nicht ganz, aber es ist auch brütend heiss.



bezog sich darauf, dass der pfad bei mir ja ursprünglich nur mit system/... angegeben war, nicht als x:/windows/system.
ich hab ihn dann also vollständig angegeben, mit dem ergebniss, dass gar nichts mehr ging - also zurück zu original.



> Ganz simpel: Ich exportiere diese Schlüssel, kopiere sie in diesen Thread, Du wiederum kopierst diese z.B. in den Editor (Notepad) und importierst sie anschliessend in Deine Reg.



tu mal. 



> Das hingegen ist Übel. Dieser Dienst funktioniert bei Dir also überhaupt nicht, die Ursache dafür wäre noch zu eruieren.



ich bin gesspannt



> > enabledhcp: bei den meisten interfacen 0 (default), bei einigen aber auch 1.
> 
> 
> Bei mir ist dieser Wert (0)



hmm - da ich die nicht ganz zuordnen kann, meine univerbindung eh alles andersmacht und mir der auch eher verbindungs-bezogen zeigt, lasse ich erst mal alles so, wies ist?



> > ...wenn ich im gerätemanager auch die versteckten anzeigen lasse, sinds aufeinmal 12..
> >
> >
> > > Das sind Überbleibsel von De-installationen. Die solltest Du alle über "Entfernen" de-installieren.
> > ...


----------



## MartianBuddy (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.07.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> das war die zweite virusinfektion in 5jahren...


Trotzdem.
- In einem "Konto mit eingeschränkten Rechten" kann kein Schädling, welcher Art auch immer, in die Reg und in die Systemverzeichnisse schreiben.



> bezog sich darauf, dass der pfad bei mir ja ursprünglich nur mit system/... angegeben war, nicht als x:/windows/system.
> ich hab ihn dann also vollständig angegeben, mit dem ergebniss, dass gar nichts mehr ging - also zurück zu original.


Die Pfadangabe lautet nur "*System32\DRIVERS\*"
- Entweder Du hast Win 98 und XP auf der selben Partition, dann würde die Pfadangabe auf "System" schon zutreffen. Aber nicht der richtige Treiber geladen, was auch die Fehlermeldung betr. der Erstellung des Treibers erklären könnte...



> tu mal.


Werde ich dann nachreichen. Da ich mich momentan nicht im Admin-Konto befinde, aus oben angeführten Gründen.



> Das hingegen ist Übel. Dieser Dienst funktioniert bei Dir also überhaupt nicht, die Ursache dafür wäre noch zu eruieren.



ich bin gesspannt



> hmm - da ich die nicht ganz zuordnen kann, meine univerbindung eh alles andersmacht und mir der auch eher verbindungs-bezogen zeigt, lasse ich erst mal alles so, wies ist?


Warum nicht mal versuchen?  
Du kannst den Wert ja wieder umschreiben...



> sieht mir nicht so sehr nach alten installationen (hab da eigentlich auch nichts geändert) sondern eher nach im hintergrundlaufenden, real eh nicht existierenden geräten aus.


Wenn Du diese Einträge öffnest, kannst Du ja leicht feststellen, ob diese immer auf das gleiche Protokoll verweisen.
In der Reg kannst Du dies ja auch überprüfen. Du trägst in "Suchen..." (Reg.editor) einfach die "Geräteinstanzkennung" ein. Dann siehst Du auch, ob diese Geräte vorhanden sind.



> eigentlich hab ich da ne feste, aber egal, hat jedenfalls nichts mit den problemen zu tun..


Wenn Du eine feste IP zugewiesen hast, muss diese auch als solche eingetragen sein, sonst hat es sehr wohl mit einem unserer Probleme zu tun...
Also das "TCP / IP" Protokoll kann ich auch nicht de-installieren. Geht wahrhrscheinlich nür über das entfernen des entsp. Adapters.
Aber die Konfig ändern geht schon noch?

*NetBT*



> _Verwendest Du einen Proxi? Wenn nicht, kannst Du getrost diesen Eintrag löschen.
> *weg isser*_


_
Gut!




			soll ich n "\Device\" reinschreiben
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Warum nicht?  
Auch das kann ja sonst wieder problemlos rückgängig gemacht werden...

Edit:
So, hier noch die Reg Schlüssel:

NetBT_Security
-----------------------Schnipp----------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,e8,00,00,00,f4,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
  00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
  00,00,02,00,b8,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
  05,0b,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,9d,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
  23,02,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,20,\
  02,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,25,02,\
  00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,00,00,14,\
  00,40,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,13,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,40,00,00,00,\
  01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,14,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,9d,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,\
  00,00,05,20,00,00,00,2c,02,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,\
  00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00
------------------------------Schnapp-------------------------------

Tcpip_Security
------------------------------Schnipp--------------------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,9c,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
  00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
  00,00,02,00,60,00,04,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
  05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
  20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,0b,00,00,00,00,\
  00,18,00,fd,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,23,02,00,00,01,01,\
  00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00
-------------------------------Schnapp--------------------------------

Den Text zwischen "Schnipp-Schnapp" in den Editor kopieren, das ganze z.B. als Security.reg speichern.

Die Formatierung muss dabei Korrekt wiedergegeben werden.

D.H. zuerst muss da die Zeile

 "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00"

Zuoberst stehen, dann ein Leerschlag und darauf

"[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Security]"

Unten folgt ohne Leerschlag

"Security"=hex:01,00, ..., ...."


Du solltest vor dem Import der Schlüssel Deine zuest über *"Exportieren..." sichern* und darauf löschen.

Es kann sein, das Du diese nicht löschen kannst, wegen den Zugriffsrechten.

- Aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel und bevor ich noch weiter meine Tastatur malträtiere versuchen wir's zuerst mal so..._


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 20.07.2006 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pfadangabe lautet nur "*System32\DRIVERS\*"



? weiter oben sprachst du von 
"<Laufwerk>:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys"
bei mir steht halt
"\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys"
und das funktioniert deutlich besser als ersteres.

jetzt ganz ohne netbt.sys?

*jetzt kapier ich was nicht, aber ich hab hier mitlerweile auch gut über 30°*



> - Entweder Du hast Win 98 und XP auf der selben Partition



98 ist auf c:, xp auf f:



> Warum nicht mal versuchen?
> Du kannst den Wert ja wieder umschreiben...



okay, enabledhcp damit jetzt bei allen auf 0.



> Wenn Du diese Einträge öffnest, kannst Du ja leicht feststellen, ob diese immer auf das gleiche Protokoll verweisen.



? das sind (versteckte)einträge im gerätemanager, da gibts "allgemein" die information, dass es n netzwerkadapter ist und dann noch den treiber, das wars..



> In der Reg kannst Du dies ja auch überprüfen. Du trägst in "Suchen..." (Reg.editor) einfach die "Geräteinstanzkennung" ein. Dann siehst Du auch, ob diese Geräte vorhanden sind.



und was ist eine "geräteinstanzkennung"/wo find ich die?
im gerätemanager hab ich keinen derartigen eintrag 




> Also das "TCP / IP" Protokoll kann ich auch nicht de-installieren. Geht wahrhrscheinlich nür über das entfernen des entsp. Adapters.
> Aber die Konfig ändern geht schon noch?



ip-config geht problemlos.



> > soll ich n "\Device\" reinschreiben
> 
> 
> Warum nicht?
> Auch das kann ja sonst wieder problemlos rückgängig gemacht werden...



wer weiß.. 

ich verlier langsam n bissl den überblick, was ich wo geändert habe und dann wieder was dabei ist, dass verhindert, dass in online gehen kann, ums nachzulesen 



> Edit:
> So, hier noch die Reg Schlüssel:
> _2keys_
> 
> ...




löschen hab ich gar nicht erst ausprobiert - der tcpip eintrag ist 100% identisch und der netbt weicht in gerade mal 2 werten ab und die hab ich einfach von hand geändert 


ach ja: hab die arcor verbindung jetzt mal ausm autostart geschmissen - hat in der ereignissanzeige nichts geändert


----------



## MartianBuddy (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 20.07.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ? weiter oben sprachst du von
> "<Laufwerk>:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys"
> bei mir steht halt
> "\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys"
> und das funktioniert deutlich besser als ersteres.


Die Pfadangabe "<Laufwerk>:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys" bezog sich auf den 'Aufenthaltsort', sprich wo diese zu finden sein sollte...
In der Reg ist nur "\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys" eingetragen, das ist Korrekt.
- Kann sein, dass mir da ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen war, ich schau' das aber jetzt nicht nach.



> jetzt ganz ohne netbt.sys?


Nein, so war das nicht gemeint.  



> *jetzt kapier ich was nicht, aber ich hab hier mitlerweile auch gut über 30°*


Bei mir in der EDV herrschen noch jetzt 31°C. Im Schatten draussen waren's 36°C.
Absolut 'foobar'.



> das sind (versteckte)einträge im gerätemanager, da gibts "allgemein" die information, dass es n netzwerkadapter ist und dann noch den treiber, das wars..


Bei mir sind's zehn.
- Aber nur ein 'Geistereintrag' (durchsichtig). Bei dem wird unter "Gerätestatus" vermerkt:
"Dieses Hardwaregerät ist zurzeit nicht an den Computer angeschlossen. (Code 45)"
Dieses Gerät wurde vom "MSN Messenger" installiert.

- Event. würde es sich da mal empfehlen, alle Geräte zu de-installieren und darauf neu einzurichten.



> und was ist eine "geräteinstanzkennung"/wo find ich die?
> im gerätemanager hab ich keinen derartigen eintrag


Rechtsklick auf den Eintrag, "Eigenschaften", "Details", "Geräteinstanzkennung". Das ist standardmässig eingestellt, sonst mit dem Pfeil auswählen.



> ip-config geht problemlos.


Das wäre wiederum positiv.



> soll ich n "\Device\" reinschreiben
> Warum nicht?
> Auch das kann ja sonst wieder problemlos rückgängig gemacht werden...
> 
> ...


Na ja, das sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, sich das zu merken.   
Oder Du kopierst die Antwort in den Editor. Dann kannst Du ja dann jeweils auch 'Offline' nachschauen.
- Sowieso solltest Du ja nur eine Änderung aufs mal ausprobieren.



> ach ja: hab die arcor verbindung jetzt mal ausm autostart geschmissen - hat in der ereignissanzeige nichts geändert


Einen Versuch konnte man ja mal riskieren.

Edit:
BTW, ich hab' ja schon mal im Thread angedeutet, dass ich diese Woche noch in die Ferien verreise.
Also, Morgen ist's soweit *freu*. Vierzehn Tage ohne PC. Heute werd' ich nochmals im Forum vorbeischauen und Morgen weiss ich noch nicht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				MartianBuddy am 20.07.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> _klarstellung_



*alles kapier*



> Bei mir in der EDV herrschen noch jetzt 31°C. Im Schatten draussen waren's 36°C.
> Absolut 'foobar'.



*zustimm* 
bei uns gehts heute - hab diesmal nur 29° aufm schreibtisch und der wind ist wieder dar (nichts geht über ein fenster an einem und eine tür in unmittelbarer balkonnähe am anderen ende des zimmers  )
aber gestern war arg schlimm - an die 32°, erhöhte luftfeuchtigkeit und keine lüftchen.
sowas ist vielleicht für rheinländer erträglich aber doch bitte nicht im schleswig-holsteinischen sommer.
ich ertrag doch nicht den ganze regen im winter nur um mich dann in der anderen jahreshälfte auch nicht wohl zu fühlen.

(wenn wenigstens meine graka nicht abgeraucht wäre, dann könnte ich das ja ganz nertig als optimale testbedingungen für die dimensionierung meines kühlsystems betrachten..)




> Bei mir sind's zehn.
> - Aber nur ein 'Geistereintrag' (durchsichtig). Bei dem wird unter "Gerätestatus" vermerkt:
> "Dieses Hardwaregerät ist zurzeit nicht an den Computer angeschlossen. (Code 45)"
> Dieses Gerät wurde vom "MSN Messenger" installiert.
> ...



kann ich auch mal probieren, aber so wie es aussieht, komm ich um ne neuinstallation ja eh nicht herum..



> > und was ist eine "geräteinstanzkennung"/wo find ich die?
> > im gerätemanager hab ich keinen derartigen eintrag
> 
> 
> Rechtsklick auf den Eintrag, "Eigenschaften", "Details", "Geräteinstanzkennung". Das ist standardmässig eingestellt, sonst mit dem Pfeil auswählen.



also ich hab unter "eigenschaften" nur die register "allgemein" und "treiber", bei den real existierenden geräten auch noch "erweitert", "ressourcen" und "energieverwaltung". "details" kann ich nirgendwo finden, außer "treiberdetails" und "treiber", aber da gibts auch keine geräteinstanzkennung



> ip-config geht problemlos.


Das wäre wiederum positiv.



> > soll ich n "\Device\" reinschreiben
> 
> 
> 
> - Sowieso solltest Du ja nur eine Änderung aufs mal ausprobieren.



na die hier hat jedenfalls nichts gebracht 



> Edit:
> BTW, ich hab' ja schon mal im Thread angedeutet, dass ich diese Woche noch in die Ferien verreise.
> Also, Morgen ist's soweit *freu*. Vierzehn Tage ohne PC. Heute werd' ich nochmals im Forum vorbeischauen und Morgen weiss ich noch nicht...



na dann mal viel spaß.
ich werd mich anfang nächster woche vielleicht nochmal an ner reperaturinstallation versuchen und ansonsten hier noch nen abschlussbericht schreiben.
ansonsten fahr ich ihn 1,5wochen selbst weg und bin dann vor ende august nicht wieder an diesem rechner..

mal gucken. vielleicht bin ich ja bis dahin bei den ganzen support typen weitergekommen, so dass eh n komplett umbau ansteht, ansonsten muss ich halt so neuinstallieren.


----------



## MartianBuddy (14. August 2006)

*AW: "der rpc-server ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 21.07.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> aber gestern war arg schlimm - an die 32°, erhöhte luftfeuchtigkeit und keine lüftchen.


Da hatte ich nun ja das Glück, dank Ferien doch noch einige der heissesten Tage zu 'umgehen'...
Im Moment sind die ja die Temperaturen, jedenfalls was mich betrifft, wieder sehr angenehm.
- Jedenfalls habe ich für den nächsten Sommer eine Klimaanlage beantragt, was auch bewilligt wurde.  



> wenn wenigstens meine graka nicht abgeraucht wäre, dann könnte ich das ja ganz nertig als optimale testbedingungen für die dimensionierung meines kühlsystems betrachten..


Könnte man so sehen. Meine CPU erreichte 66°C, die Northbridge 40°C und  GPU und RAM auch so um die 60°C.
- Aber das System lief dabei die ganze Zeit über einwandfrei, ohne Abstürze, Hänger oder andere Beschwerden, im gegensatz zu mir...  



> Event. würde es sich da mal empfehlen, alle Geräte zu de-installieren und darauf neu einzurichten.
> kann ich auch mal probieren, aber so wie es aussieht, komm ich um ne neuinstallation ja eh nicht herum..


Erscheint immer wahrscheinlicher...



> also ich hab unter "eigenschaften" nur die register "allgemein" und "treiber", bei den real existierenden geräten auch noch "erweitert", "ressourcen" und "energieverwaltung". "details" kann ich nirgendwo finden, außer "treiberdetails" und "treiber", aber da gibts auch keine geräteinstanzkennung


Verfügbar sollten standardmäsig die Reiter "Allgemein", "Treiber", "Details" und "Ressourcen" angezeigt werden und zwar bei allen Geräten.
Ist das bei Dir nicht der Fall, stimmt irgendwas mit der Gerätekonfig nicht.

Auch das der "nbtstat -n" Befehl bei Dir ins leere 'läuft', deutet auf ein Problem hin.
Zitat:
bei mir kommt 
"Fehler beim Zugriff auf NetBT Treiber -- NetBt ist möglicherweise nicht geladen"

Mit "ipconfig" kannst Du auch event. Problemen auf die Schliche kommen.
Näheres dazu findest Du im "Hilfe- und Supportcenter" oder mit dem neuen "Netzwerkdiagnose-Tool (KB914440)" von Microsoft.



> ansonsten fahr ich ihn 1,5wochen selbst weg und bin dann vor ende august nicht wieder an diesem rechner..


Da wünsch ich Dir noch eine schöne Zeit!



> mal gucken. vielleicht bin ich ja bis dahin bei den ganzen support typen weitergekommen, so dass eh n komplett umbau ansteht, ansonsten muss ich halt so neuinstallieren.


Dein System scheint irgendwie schon etwas 'vermurkst' zu sein:

- Fehler mit dem "NetBt" Dienst.

- Installieren geht nicht, aber de-installieren schon. Irgendwie sehr komisch, da ja beides über den Installer bewerkstelligt wird...

Gruss
MB


----------

